# "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*"Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Nabend Leute... Nein, hier gehts nicht um ein neuen Mod mit Intel Atom 

Ich entwerfe grad das neue Gehäuse für meinen Bruder, im Radioactive-Style. Wegen dem steht mein vorheriges Projekt auch...  Naja, man kann nicht drei Cases gleichzeitig modden 
So, erstmal die Grundplanung...
Weil genug Platz da war, (unterm Schreibtisch) und das Gewicht keine Rolle spielt (Lanpartys stßen anderen Leuten zu) hab ich einen Aufsatz für das Gehäuse gebaut, um die Festplatten und das Laufwerk drin unterzubringen. 
Nun hab ich verdammt viel Platz im vorderen Bereich von dem Gehäuse, und ich hab mir überlegt, da eine "Reaktorattrappe" reinzusetzen. 

Also ein Abflussrohr vom Killerhörnchen, vorne ein Fenster rein, und innen vier blau Kaltlichtkathoden als "Brennstäbe" rein sowie ein paar Kabel und Rohre und so weiter.
Nun hab ich mir aber gedacht, ein echter Reaktor ist ja mit Wasser gefüllt...
Worauf das ganze hinausläuft: Ich will das ganze Teil wasserdicht bekommen und als AGB benutzen. Nicht, das unbedingt eine Wakü erforderlich wäre, ich fand die Idee einfach w00t...
Ich hab aber bis jetzt noch nie mit KLKs gearbeitet, und hab jetzt ein paar Fragen...  
An den Enden von den KLKs sind ja so komische Klötze, kann man die abnehmen?
Und wie stabil sind die Dinger überhaupt?
Und habt ihr überhaupt das Prinzip von dem ganzen verstanden?  Ich würde ja eine Paintskizze machen, aber da sieht man dann nichts... Ich setz mich mal an Sketchup 

Xyrian

€dit: So, Bilder sind im Anhang, und sogar in HD! 
(Naja, ich war ehrlich gesagt nur zu faul, die kleiner zu machen... )
Die senkrechten Stäbe im Reaktor, das sind meine KLKs...

€dit #2: Inhaltsverzeichnis! Jäääh! Jetzt müssen Neuleser nichtmehr den Schwachsinn lesen, den ich zwischen meinen Updates verzapft hab, das ist doch mal was, nicht wahr? 
Die ersten Updates sind übrigens nicht wirklich wichtig für das Projekt, den Plan mit dem Aufsatz hab ich mittlerweile verworfen, und der Reaktor wird auch extern 

Startpost
Update #1 Unwichtig
 Update #2 Unwichtig
Update #3 Teilweise wichtig http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/70753-kernreaktor-fuer-casemod-6-4-10-neuigkeiten-11.html
 Update #4 Teilweise wichtig 
 Update #5  Wichtig
Update #6  Wichtig
Update #7  Wichtig
Update #8  Wichtig
 Update #9  Wichtig
 Update #10 Wichtig
 Update #11 Wichtig
 Update #12 Wichtig
 Update #13 Wichtig
 Update #14 Wichtig
MiniHowTo: Russische Winkelstecker 
 Update #15 Wichtig
 Update #14 Wichtig
 Update #17


----------



## Malkav85 (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Ich habs so in etwa kapiert, wie du es meinst. Ich frage mich leider nur auch schon die ganze Zeit, ob man auch diese "klötze" abmachen kann bei den KKs, oder ob dort wie in Halogenlampen nen Gas drinne ist ?!


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich habs so in etwa kapiert, wie du es meinst. Ich frage mich leider nur auch schon die ganze Zeit, ob man auch diese "klötze" abmachen kann bei den KKs, oder ob dort wie in Halogenlampen nen Gas drinne ist ?!



Hm, ich denke mal, in der inneren Röhre von den KLKs ist irgend ein Gas, und die äußere Röhre ist einfach zum Schutz da... Ist aber nur eine Vermutung 

So, gleich kommen die SketchUp-Bilder...


----------



## n0stradamus (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Hi,
erstmal: geile Idee, son Case will ich auch^^
Zu deiner Frage ob ich Erfahrungen mit KLKs hab, ich hab sie zwar noch nie im Case verbaut, aber wir haben etliche davon im Keller rumliegen. Soweit ich weiß, ist so eine Röhre mit einem Gas (z.B. Neon oder Argon) gefüllt. Wenn man dann Strom anlegt, flitzen die Elektronen durch das Fast-Vakuum (Luft ist ja keine drin, nur Gas) und stoßen ggf mit einem Leuchtgas-Atom zusammen. Durch den Aufprall werden Elektronen abgespalten, was dem Atom ja nicht ganz so "gefällt". Dieses verbindet sich dann sobald es geht wieder mit 2 von den vielen Elektronen die da so rumschwirren. Und beim Wiederverbinden wird Energie in Form von Licht frei.
Ich hoff das war jetzt so einigermaßen richtig, die Ecke meines Hirns ist ein wenig verstaubt 
Also ist das Glas wie du vermutet hast nur zum Schutz des darin enthaltenen Gases da.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass man die "Klötze" entfernen kann - sie dichten ja das ganze ab.
Du willst sie abmachen, damit du die Röhre durch das Loch im Plexi durchkriegst, gell ?

Weiterhin toitoitoi, hört sich bis jetzt gut an


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Danke @ n0stradamus  Um das Problem kümmere ich mich, wenn ich die KLKs habe...

Weiter im Text. Die Planung steht jetzt. Ich habe auch schon genügend Grundbaustoffe gefunden, und schönerweise hab ich auch noch ein langes Wochenende...  Morgen fang ich an, mal sehen, wie weit ich komme!

€dit: Muhaha, habs grade durchgerechnet. Umbaukosten betragen etwa 40€, und das teuerste ist der Lack...


----------



## MetallSimon (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

die idee find ich gut
10mm Acrylglas - LISA Rundstab Blau 10mm Acrylglas - LISA Rundstab Blau 950303
die könntest du ja als brennsstäbe benutzen und dann halt einfach mit einer av lampe( Neonlight-Stab 12VDC 25cm Schwarzlicht Neonlight-Stab 12VDC 25cm Schwarzlicht 360498 die vielleicht?) anstrahlen


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> die idee find ich gut
> 10mm Acrylglas - LISA Rundstab Blau 10mm Acrylglas - LISA Rundstab Blau 950303
> die könntest du ja als brennsstäbe benutzen und dann halt einfach mit einer av lampe( Neonlight-Stab 12VDC 25cm Schwarzlicht Neonlight-Stab 12VDC 25cm Schwarzlicht 360498 die vielleicht?) anstrahlen



Mal sehen....
Das gibt dann halt nicht den Effekt, den ich wollte...


----------



## exa (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

KKs...

also die Klötzchen dichten nicht ab, teilweise sind die abnehmbar, nur aufgesteckt; die Röhre aussen ist nur zum Schutz da, die eigentliche KK ist innendrin das Röhrchen, du musst also rund ums Klötzchen abdichten...

btw kann man nicht in den Reaktor reinschauen, das was man im Fernsehen sieht, ist ein Lagerbecken...


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



exa schrieb:


> KKs...
> 
> also die Klötzchen dichten nicht ab, teilweise sind die abnehmbar, nur aufgesteckt; die Röhre aussen ist nur zum Schutz da, die eigentliche KK ist innendrin das Röhrchen, du musst also rund ums Klötzchen abdichten...



Sehr gut. 



exa schrieb:


> btw kann man nicht in den Reaktor reinschauen, das was man im Fernsehen sieht, ist ein Lagerbecken...



Hmmm... Egal. Dann behaupte ich halt, ich hab ein Uranbrennstablagerbecken als AGB


----------



## MetallSimon (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

vielleicht kannste dann ja auchnoch mit dem wasser ein bisschen rumexperimentiere.also so,dass die KLKs schön giftrün aussehen.und machste dann noch irgendwie son radioaktiv-zeichen oder sowas ran?


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> vielleicht kannste dann ja auchnoch mit dem wasser ein bisschen rumexperimentiere.also so,dass die KLKs schön giftrün aussehen.und machste dann noch irgendwie son radioaktiv-zeichen oder sowas ran?



Blau, nicht grün! So:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Ich weiß, dass das ein Lagerraum ist 



Und natürlich kommen an jede verfügbare Stelle Warnaufkleber und Warnstreifen und Biogefahrsymbole und Radioaktivzeichen etc... Ich denke sogar über eine Gravur nach


----------



## NCphalon (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

das kann auch der reaktor sein, manchma sin da so becken drüber die die steuerstäbe von der luft trennen...

achja, KLKs werden teilweise verdammt heiß (bei mir is immer der kleber geschmolzen der die eigentlichen röhren mit den plastikdingern verbunden hat), das wirkt sich eventuell negativ auf die kühlleistung aus.


----------



## Superwip (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

du könntest UV Kathoden mit Blau Fluoreszierendem Wasser nehmen


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



Superwip schrieb:


> du könntest UV Kathoden mit Blau Fluoreszierendem Wasser nehmen


DAS ist mal eine Idee!  Ich glaub fast, das mach ich...


----------



## n0stradamus (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Soweit ich weiß, können die Bilder auch von nem Reaktor der gerade gewartet wird stammen.
Die Idee mit dem UV-Zusatz ist sehr geil 
Gibt auch den passenden Kernreaktoreffekt dazu: *klick*
Die hinundherfliegenden Neutronen werden vom moderierenden Wasser abgebremst und bringen es so zum Leuchten. 

Du willst jetzt aber nicht auf die äußere Glashülle der KLK verzichten, bzw wie willst du die KLK, die ja unten dicker ist als in der Mitte durch die Bohrung im Plexi kriegen?^^


----------



## NCphalon (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

durchsichtiger schrumpfschlauch würde vllt gehn... aber nur wenn das ganze dann vollständig von wasser bedeckt is sonst schmilzt er^^


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat... Das Stichwort heißt "Improvisation"  Ich kümmere mich erstmal um das Basisgehäuse, und dann am Ende um den Reaktor.


----------



## Superwip (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Man müsste auch eine a) klar durchsichtige und b) stark fluoreszierende Flüssigkeit finden, für einen guten Effekt sollte sie die UV Strahlung stark genug absorbieren bzw in blaues Licht umwandeln damit die Flüssigkeit nicht gleichmäßig leuchtet sondern nur unmittelbar um die "Brennstäbe" herum ein blaues Leuchten entsteht


----------



## Xyrian (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



Superwip schrieb:


> Man müsste auch eine a) klar durchsichtige und b) stark fluoreszierende Flüssigkeit finden, für einen guten Effekt sollte sie die UV Strahlung stark genug absorbieren bzw in blaues Licht umwandeln damit die Flüssigkeit nicht gleichmäßig leuchtet sondern nur unmittelbar um die "Brennstäbe" herum ein blaues Leuchten entsteht



Hm, da kenn ich mich leider gar nicht aus... 
Aber der Effekt wäre dann genauso, wie ich ihn haben will


----------



## Superwip (25. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Man könnte ja einfach etwas Tonic Water nehmen aber das fluoresziert wohl nicht stark genug

Fluorophores - The database for fluorescent dyes and applications diese Seite könnte hilfreich sein; sie ist leider Englisch (obwohl von der TU Graz; ka warum, vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu blöd das umzustellen)


----------



## The Ian (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

also ich habe mal so ne kk auseinander genommen...also zumindest probiert...wie schon richtig festgestellt sind die äußeren plaste hüllen nur zum schutz und könnten BEHUTSAM entfernt werden, denn die innenliegenden GLAS röhrchen sind extrem empfindlich und brechen verdammt schnell
desweiteren führt vom einen ende der röhre (dem der dem "stromeinlass gegenüber liegt) wieder ein kleiner draht zurück zum anfang, deshalb ist eine isolation im wasser unbedingt notwendig...diesbezüglich könnte man die plastekappen abnehmen und das ende der plasteummandelung mit heißkleber selber versiegeln...die orginale kappenverklebung wird dafür nicht dicht genug sein

für den effekt , dass die stäbe heller und intensiver blau leuchten als das wasser in der umgebung, könnte man uv aktiven durchsichtigen schlauch nehmen, den man (kann ja auch relativ lose sein) auf die plasteverkleidung der kk schiebt...muss man nur mal messen, welchen durchmesser der stab hat und schauen, welcher schlauch in frage käme

übrigens würde ich KEINE uv aktive flüssigkeit nehmen, sondern nur den schlauch, das sonnst die flüssigkeit nicht blau leuchtet, sondern milchig-blau wird, also nicht durchsichtig (ist zumindest bei meiner uv aktiven flüssigkeit so)

ich hoffe dir mal ne anregung gegeben zu haben


----------



## thechoozen (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

erstmal  
die Idee an sich gefällt mir auch sehr gut!
hab mich auch mal mit hingesetzt und ein schnelles modell erstellt wie ich es machen würde....

die passenden UV-aktiven Stäbe wurden hier ja auch schon verlinkt...einfach von oben oder unten ne uv led dran und feddig....

ansonsten wirst du mit den kk´s wahrscheinlich das problem kriegen das die so hell sind das die sich gegenseitig überstrahlen und der effekt mit den einzelnen stäben nicht so toll sichtbar sein wird....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Da KK mit hohen Spannungen (2kV und mehr) arbeiten, solltest du diese nicht ohne Schutz in dem Wasser versenken, da ist die Idee mit dem UV Licht sehr gut meiner Meinung nach, denn da hast du kein Risiko, dass das Wasser unter Spannung steht - bei diesen Invertern kann es sein, dass die 2kV gegen Masse liegen, sprich gegen die Masse vom Gehäuse, wenn jetzt der Heatspreader der CPU auch auf Masse liegt, bekommst du ein kleines Problem. Es müssen nicht umbedingt Lichtblitze sein, aber das läuft dann ab wie bei der Galvanisation - Teilchen werden von der einen Elektrode zu der anderen bewegt, sicherlich nicht förderlich für den Kühlkörper.

Schweres Wasser brauchst du aber umbedingt.


----------



## kingminos (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Wusste garnicht das KLK mit nem Spannungswandler arbeiten der es auf 2kV schafft. Das ist gut zu wissen auch wenn Xenon 12kV schafft .
Hier wurde ja erwähnt das das ganze ziemlich heiß werden kann.  Wie sieht es denn aus wenn man die KLKs zusätzlich nochmal in eine Plexiglasröhre schiebt und diese Plexiglasröhren dann so im wasserkasten verbaut sind das sie dich halten. Zur Not kann man ja unten noch nen Lüfter reinsetzen um das ganue zu kühlen. Am besten einen der nach Industrie aussieht.
Erhöht den Auswand zwar erheblich aber bei 2kV kannn ja sogar Lebensgefahr bestehen


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Naja, wenn die Plexiglasröhre abgedichtet ist und die Kaltlichtkathode in der drin ist, oben und unten aber Luft rein und raus kann, sollte der Kamineffekt reichen.


----------



## The Ian (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

was dieser kleine "travo" der den kk´s beiliegt schafft es von 12v auf 2kv??? iwie bezweifle ich das


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Klar schafft der das. In nem klassischen Fernseher hat man auch Spannungen von mehr als 6kV, da fällt der Hochspannungsteil aber etwas größer aus, denn hier wird ein wenig Leistung gebraucht.

Du kannst ja ein Versuch machen - du brauchst dafür nur ein Oszi (Speicheroszi ist am besten), dann gehst du mit einer Spannungsquelle an eine Spule, an die Anschlüsse der Spule klemmst du das Oszi, so zeigt es dir bei einem 9V Block rund 9V an, wenn du weggehst mit der Batterie, da die Wirkung der Ursache entgegenwirkt versucht die Spule den Stromfluss aufrecht zu erhalten, da die Magnetfeldänderung extrem stark ist, wird eine sehr hohe Spannung induziert, am Oszi bekommst du dann einen schönen Ausschlag, mit einem Voltmeter geht das nicht, denn die Spannung besteht nur eine kurze Zeit und sowas erfassen die meisten Voltmeter nicht, mit einem Oszi geht das aber. 

Vieleicht mach ich nacher ein kleines Video, aber mein Oszi ist nicht gerade das neueste und die Speicherfunktion ist auch schon ziemlich verschlissen - es ist das DM64 auf dieser Seite hier:
Telequipment


----------



## The Ian (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

na sowas hat ja auch jeder zuhause -.-
aber gut wenn dus zeigen willst kannst...dann mal her damit


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Es höhrt sich richtig gut an was du da machen willst. Bin gespannt was da noch so kommen wird.


----------



## NCphalon (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

in der regel ham farbfernseher so ca. 25kV 

aber das mit den plexiglasstäbe un der UV-LED find ich keine schlechte idee, wenn die angerauht sin leuchten die auch auf ganzer länge relativ gleichmäßig.


----------



## Superwip (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Die Spannung eines Röhrenfernsehers/Bildschirms hängt im Wesentliche von dessen Diagonale ab


----------



## Gehsi (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Erstmal geiles Projekt.
Bin mal gespannt was draus wird.

Wie währe es wenn du erst das das Gehäuse für´s Wasser fertig machst.
Dann nimmste Plexiglas Rohre wo die Klk´s reinpassen.
Danach bohrste Löcher welche dem Durchmesser der Rohre entsprechen von unten oder oben in das Gehäuse.
Dort steckste dann die Rohre rein und versiegelst das ganze.
Die Klk´s kannste dann da reinstecken, und du leufst dann nie Gefahr das sie mit Wasser in Verbindung kommen.


----------



## Xyrian (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Meine Güte... Da ist man mal einen Tag lang nicht da, und da macht sich der Thread selbstständig...  
Vielen Dank an alle für das Feedback!  

Wegen der Isolation von den Kathoden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte den Schutz durch aus dranlassen, ich wollte nur wissen, ob man die Verschlüsse abkriegt, denn dann bohre ich in die Trennwände oben und unten einfach Löcher mit dem Durchmesser der Kathoden und dichte die auf beiden seiten mit Silikon ab...

Achja, nachher gibts eine Erklärung für meine Abwesenheit, die viel Modding und IKEA beinhaltet 

Edit: Oh, hoppla, ich hab Gehsi's Antwort Übersehen... Ganz genau so ist der Plan


----------



## Xyrian (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

So, macht euch bereit für 

Update #1 die erste​
Nachdem ich den Vormittag mit meinem Lieblingsspiel "Lawnmowing 2009 Basic" verbracht habe  konnte ich mich gegen Mittag in die Arbeit stürzen. Ich kam jedoch nur dazu, das Material zu sichten -  Zwei Miditower, 1/2 Servergehäuse - sowie einen der Midis zu zerlegen (hab ich keine Bilder von, aber ihr wisst bestimmt alle, wie ein zerlegter Tower aussieht ) und den anderen um seinen Festplattenkäfig zu erleichtern (kommt noch). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Arbeitsplatz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Überbleibsel von einem früheren Projekt. 

Danach, als ich grade anfangen wollte, ernsthaftes Modding zu betreiben  wurde ich gegen meinen Willen ins IKEA geschleppt, im Zuge eines CD-Regal-Neukaufes. 
Dort angekommen besserte sich meine Laune schlagartig, denn ich fand einen Blechlieferanten- halt, nein, es muss ein Regal sein, es steht Billy oder so drauf 
Naja, 6,95 für 2 m² Blech, was will man mehr? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


HYLLIS heißt das Ding... Ich wusste, es war was mit B! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Toller Service: Sogar Blechschneidschrauben sind dabei 

Eingesackt und ab nach Hause. Dort wartete schon des Modders dritt- nein, viert- ach, egal, mein Trennschleifer jedenfalls 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schutzbrille nicht vergessen, es haben schon ganz andere Leute beim flexen Augen verloren 

So, dieses war der erste Streich, und der zweite folgt auf dem Fuße


----------



## kingminos (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Deine Zeichnung hat einen Haken. wenn eine der KLK's schrott ist dann hast du ne Menge arbeit eine zu tauschen. wenn du aber Plexirohre als Isolationsschicht nimmst kannst du die KLK's ohne weiteres austauschen


----------



## Xyrian (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



kingminos schrieb:


> Deine Zeichnung hat einen Haken. wenn eine der KLK's schrott ist dann hast du ne Menge arbeit eine zu tauschen. wenn du aber Plexirohre als Isolationsschicht nimmst kannst du die KLK's ohne weiteres austauschen



Hm, das entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Logik, will sagen: Hast Recht  Dann werd ich mich wohl nach einer Plexiröhre umsehen müssen...

€dit: Aber in welcher Dicke? Wenn jemand, der grade eine Kaltlichtkathode zur Hand hat, den Durchmesser mal nachmessen würde, wäre das sehr nett


----------



## Xyrian (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Und weiter gehts...

Update #1 die zweite




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, hiermit gehts los. Das ist ein Regalboden, mit den Kanten nach oben gebogen, damits verwindungssteifer wird... Das mag zwar gut für das Regal sein, ist mir aber nur im Weg. Her mit der Flex, und ab damit...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist doch sehr gerade geworden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon zwei Böden ruiniert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einmal probeliegen, bitte... Jetzt schön stillhalten! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also, das Regal ist 27 cm breit, mein Gehäuseoberteil 22,5... Also muss ich in der Mitte ein Stück von 5,5 cm rausnehmen, damit die hochgebogenen Enden an der seite bündig sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesagt, getan, aber was ist das? Sollte ich mich vermessen haben? Neinnein, das war natürlich so geplant, mein Caseoberteil wird ein Flügeltürer  In der Mitte sind jetzt 2 cm Platz für das Klavierband.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mein Gehäuse lustigerweise genau 13,5 cm hoch ist, hab ich den anderen Regalboden kurzerhand mittig geteilt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt genau und sieht auch noch unverschämt gut aus dabei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider sind die Kanten nicht hoch genug, als dass ichs direkt hätte vernieten können, daher brauchte ich noch zwei Winkelstücke. Eigentlich wollte ichs auch gleich noch vernieten, aber ich konnte keinen 3 mm Bohrer finden... Naja, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, da haben wir den eingangs erwähnten Festplattenkäfig. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hier sollt den Käfig stabilisieren, wenn der erstmal eingebaut ist. Da im Oberteil ja kein Fenster drin ist, hab ichs beim flexen nicht so genau genommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im semi-eingebauten Zustand. Muss noch vernietet werden, aber ich hatte ja wie gesagt keinen Bohrer ​

So, das wars für heute... Morgen gehts weiter.

Gruß, Xyrian


----------



## thechoozen (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



> Wenn jemand, der grade eine Kaltlichtkathode zur Hand hat, den Durchmesser mal nachmessen würde, wäre das sehr nett


hab zwar grad nix zum nachmessen da...meine aber das es 10 bzw. 12 mm waren (je nach hersteller)


----------



## MetallSimon (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

also der durchmesser is gleubich immer so ungefähr 1cm.
da würde ich dir Acrylglas / PLEXIGLAS® Rohr 15/11 mm x 1000 mm ( 0,10 Kg ) - hbholzmaus-Kunststoffplatten das empfehlen


----------



## rebel4life (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Du könntest ja auch noch Folien, die das Licht diffus machen dazwischen setzen, bekommt man einfach aus nem alten TFT raus.


----------



## Xyrian (26. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



thechoozen schrieb:


> hab zwar grad nix zum nachmessen da...meine aber das es 10 bzw. 12 mm waren (je nach hersteller)


Die Angabe reicht mir 
Dann bestell ich nachher 1 Meter x 20 mm Röhre...


----------



## Shibi (27. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



> h frage mich leider nur auch schon die ganze Zeit, ob man auch diese "klötze" abmachen kann bei den KKs, oder ob dort wie in Halogenlampen nen Gas drinne ist ?!



Die kann man abnehmen, hab ich auch schon gemacht. Allerdings musst du dann vorsichtig sein, weil der dünne Leuchtstab in der Mitte relativ zerbrechlich ist. Und wenn dir so einer zerbricht und sich auf dem Teppich verteilt bekommt man die kleinen Scherben nur sehr schwer wieder raus. Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Xyrian (27. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

"Herr Schmidt! Sie siind Vater geworden! Es ist ein Update!"
"Ooooh, das ist ja noch ganz klein... Sagens sie's meiner Frau nicht, es soll eine Überraschung werden!" 


Update #2​
Ein Nachteil von Wochenenden ist, dass die Nachbarn garantiert am flamen sind, wenn man ein unschuldiges Case sonntagnachmittags mit der Flex bearbeitet... Zum Glück war ich früh genug fertig, um ein Erscheinen der grünen Männchen zu verhindern... 


Naja, jedenfalls hab ich jetzt ein Seitenteil mit Window, und einen Tennisarm vom Feilen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit schönen geraden Kanten 


Außerdem hab ich mich um das Vorderteil gekümmert... Da hab ich leider keine Bilder mehr vom Ausgangszustand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kanten verspachtelt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Plastikstreifen in die Laufwerksschächte geklebt und ebenfalls verspachtelt.
​Eigentlich wollte ich die Flügeltüren () auch noch gleich vernieten, aber scheinbar gibts in unserem Haushalt keinen 4 mm-Bohrer...  Naja, ich muss Montag eh zum Killerhörnchen, Rohr und Farbe kaufen, da nehm ich einen mit...

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian


----------



## kingminos (27. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

sieht schick aus aber die Kanten sind nicht wirklich grade 

Womit hast du das genau gespachtelt?


----------



## Xyrian (27. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



kingminos schrieb:


> sieht schick aus aber die Kanten sind nicht wirklich grade


Immer diese Kritiker!  Hm, sieht auf dem Foto aber wirklich schief aus... In echt siehts gerade aus. 



kingminos schrieb:


> Womit hast du das genau gespachtelt?


Irgendein KFZ-Feinspachtel ausm Hela, fertig gemischt. Für die genaue Bezeichnung müsste ich jetzt in den Keller gehen...


----------



## exa (27. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

ja, also die Kanten mögen "gerade" sein, aber "Lichtspalttauglich" sind die nicht!!!

das sieht man sogar bei der Totalen...


----------



## Xyrian (27. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



exa schrieb:


> ja, also die Kanten mögen "gerade" sein, aber "Lichtspalttauglich" sind die nicht!!!
> 
> das sieht man sogar bei der Totalen...



Es ist erst mein dritter Mod, und ich hab sowas erst ein-zweimal gemacht...
 Ich behaupte einfach, das ist ein russischer Reaktor, das muss einfach so sein


----------



## Xyrian (28. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Heute hab ich leider gar nichts machen können, weil ich meine Geburtstagsfeier für morgen früh vorbereiten musste  Am Mittwoch gehts hier weiter!

Keep Modding!
Xyrian


----------



## Xyrian (30. September 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Hm, Triplepost... Egal. 
Dank mÆgges bin ich nun im Besitz vierer 30-cm-UV-KLKs. Hier nochmal ein öffentliches Dankeschön! 
Mal sehen, ob ich die Gehäusearbeiten morgen fertig bekomme, dann gibts auch Fotos. 
Heute ist nämlich nur wenig Spektakuläres passiert, ich hab die hässliche Front von dem Oberteil entfernt, und neue Nieten sowie 1,20 Meter Klavierband organisiert. 
Dann noch Lacken... Bis zum Wochenende müsste ich fertig werden.
Wenn das Case an sich fertig ist, fang ich mit dem Reaktor an. 

Cheers


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

nur 4? ich würde mindestens 8-9 verwenden; wenn du aus Kostengründen nicht 9 KLKs kaufen willst solltest du vielleicht "Steuerstäbe" aus Alurohr oder Plastikrohr dazwischenhängen, die nicht leuchten, damit es einfach größer aussieht, da ein richtiger Reaktor in der Regel wesentlich mehr als 4 Brennstäbe hat; etwa:

oxoxo
oxoxo
oooo
-----
o: "Steuerstab"
x: KLK "Brennstab"
---: Rückwand

Alternativ:

x x x
x x x
x x x
-----

oder

xoxox
oxoxo
xoxox
-----

vielleicht auch

oxoxoxo
oxoxoxo
oxoxoxo
--------

Außerdem würde ich sowohl die Steuerstäbe als auch die Brennstäbe unterschiedlich weit einfahren. Du könntest eine spiegelnde Rückwand verwenden damit der Reaktor noch größer aussieht als er ist

nimmst du jetzt einen fluoreszierenden Wasserzusatz? Wenn ja was für einen? Wie gesagt für einen möglichst guten Effekt sollte er farblos durchsichtig sein und möglichst stark blau fluoreszieren


----------



## Xyrian (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



Superwip schrieb:


> nur 4? ich würde mindestens 8-9 verwenden; wenn du aus Kostengründen nicht 9 KLKs kaufen willst solltest du vielleicht "Steuerstäbe" aus Alurohr oder Plastikrohr dazwischenhängen, die nicht leuchten, damit es einfach größer aussieht, da ein richtiger Reaktor in der Regel wesentlich mehr als 4 Brennstäbe hat; etwa:
> 
> oxoxo
> oxoxo
> ...



Ich hab hier noch Plastikrohre mit verschiedenen Durchmessern liegen... Aus denen werd ich mir noch einige Steuerstäbe etc. bauen. Eventuell pack ich noch Ketten und drähte und so weiter dazu.



Superwip schrieb:


> Außerdem würde ich sowohl die Steuerstäbe als auch die Brennstäbe unterschiedlich weit einfahren. Du könntest eine spiegelnde Rückwand verwenden damit der Reaktor noch größer aussieht als er ist



Mal sehen... Lasst euch überraschen 



Superwip schrieb:


> nimmst du jetzt einen fluoreszierenden Wasserzusatz? Wenn ja was für einen? Wie gesagt für einen möglichst guten Effekt sollte er farblos durchsichtig sein und möglichst stark blau fluoreszieren



Ich schau mir erstmal die Wirkung ohne Zusatz an... Wenns nach nichts aussieht, kommt noch ein Zusatz rein


----------



## The Ian (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

ich würde keinen zusatz rein machen, da der denn nicht blau leuchtet, sondern milchig wird und dass dan blau leuchtet...so ist es zumindest bei mir....diesen effekt kann man verringern, indem man noch normale blaue röhren dazu macht oder einfach nur ne blaue led...die vermindern die fluriszens ein wenig


----------



## mich (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Hey..cooles Projekt...
könntest du die sketchup-Datei mal hochladen?


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



The Ian schrieb:


> ich würde keinen zusatz rein machen, da der denn nicht blau leuchtet, sondern milchig wird und dass dan blau leuchtet...so ist es zumindest bei mir....diesen effekt kann man verringern, indem man noch normale blaue röhren dazu macht oder einfach nur ne blaue led...die vermindern die fluriszens ein wenig


 
Das stimmt schon, dieses Problem könnte man aber wie gesagt vermeiden indem man einfach einen Stoff nimmt, der stark genug fluoresziert sodass die Reichweite des Leuchtens eingeschränkt ist und sich um die Brennstäbe eine blau leuchtende "Aura" bildet, als Simulation des Tscherenkow-Lichts

vgl.:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/TrigaReactorCore.jpeg


----------



## Xyrian (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



			
				mich schrieb:
			
		

> Hey..cooles Projekt...
> könntest du die sketchup-Datei mal hochladen?



Bittet, und euch wird gegeben: Reactor Casemod Version 1.1


----------



## Pakko5 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

warum erkennt  mein sketchup die datei nicht???


----------



## exa (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

vllt andere version???

aber ganz ehrlich so schwer ist das nicht...


----------



## Xyrian (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Hm, bei dir gehts, exa? Nur um einen Fail meinerseits auszuschließen...

P.S.: Was zum Geier ist eigentlich mit der Schrift im Forum los? War das schon immer so?


----------



## Superwip (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



> Was zum Geier ist eigentlich mit der Schrift im Forum los? War das schon immer so?



was ist daran so komisch? Verdana wie immer


----------



## exa (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

bei mir gehts einwandfrei, hab die aktuelle Version...


----------



## Xyrian (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



Superwip schrieb:


> was ist daran so komisch? Verdana wie immer


Nein, das meine ich nicht... Die Usernamen sind fett  Oder war das schon immer so und ich habs nur nicht gesehen?


----------



## rebel4life (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Mach halt mal einen Screenshot.

Du kannst in Firefox auch die Schriftarten auswählen, vieleicht wurde da etwas verstellt.


----------



## Xyrian (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Hm, ich bin grad in der Schule, und hier stimmt alles... 
Liegt vermutlich an meinem PC zuhause


----------



## Intelfan (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Die Idee finde ich mega geil! Ich hoffe bei der umsetzung passt alles so wie du es geplant hast. Mach weiter so!


MFG Intelfan


----------



## Xyrian (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Nabend, Leute...
Hab mich lange nicht gemeldet, Beschwerden deswegen an meinen neuen Quad, Crytek und EA 

Update #3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ein Rohr. 12,5 cm Durchmesser, 50 cm Länge.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen Spruch wie "Da guckt ihr in die Röhre, was?" oder " Tihihihi, das is MyTube! " verkneif ich mir mal, hauptsächlich weil ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte...
​
Nun braucht mein Reaktor ja auch noch ein Loch, wodurch man reinsehen kann... Und gerades Plexi und gebogene Rohinnesseite vertragen sich schlecht. Versuch Nr.1, um dem Abhilfe zu schaffen, seht ihr hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*+*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*=*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habs ja gesagt, das war Versuch Nr. 1 ​
Und ein Case als Basis hab ich auch aufgetrieben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laufwerkskäfig muss noch raus...

Et voilá, ein Case ohne Laufwerkskäfige!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, und jetzt brauch ich eure Hilfe bei einer Entscheidung: Soll ich den "Stutzen" auf der einen Seite von dem Rohr abschneiden, so dass das ganze Rohr einheitlich ist? Oder soll ich den dranlassen, quasi als Sockel... Das könnte dann auf der Inverter von den KLKs rein, wenn die denn endlich mal kommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder lieber so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich denke, ich werd den Stutzen dranlassen. Dann hol ich mir noch einen von diesen Endrohrverschlussdingern da, und dann ist die Seite zu. Aber, mal schauen...

Keep Modding!

Xyrian


----------



## der_yappi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Würde auch den Stutzen dran lassen.

Mal kucken was du da weiter fabrizierst.
Bisher sehr interessant


----------



## rabit (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Bin echt auf das Resultat gespannt!


----------



## The Ian (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

und ich dachte du nimmst ne plexiglas röhre!?


----------



## Xyrian (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



The Ian schrieb:


> und ich dachte du nimmst ne plexiglas röhre!?


Plexiröhren sind toll, bis auf die Ausnahme, dass man alle Spuren von Silikon sieht, die zum abdichten benutzt werden  Das müsste ich dann wesentlich akkurater arbeiten


----------



## The Ian (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Extreme forum...gib dir n bissel mühe  
ne warn spass, sieht man da auch durchsichtiges silikon so dolle?


----------



## Xyrian (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



The Ian schrieb:


> Extreme forum...gib dir n bissel mühe
> ne warn spass, sieht man da auch durchsichtiges silikon so dolle?


Nun, ich hab noch nicht viele Erfahrungn mit Silikon (eindeutig zweideutig )
Aber z.b. Heißkleber sieht man extrem, und der is ja auch durchsichtig... Und außerdem, eine so große Plexiröhre ist verdammt teuer. Naja, das nächste Mal vielleicht


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Wie hast du das versucht zu Biegen?! Das 100'ter Abwasserrohr einspannen irgend wo, aber nicht zusammendrücken! Sonst verzieht es sich. das das Plexsiglas immer so 5cm erwärmen und an dem Rohr nur max. 2° Biegen dann wieder abnehmen und noch mal. bis du Rum bist. nach der ersen Biegung mußt du 2,5cm des ersten Biebung mit erwärman. Dann sollte das langsam was werden. wenn die Biegung beim ersten mal nicht ausreicht noch mal, aber nicht übertreiben, deswegen hast du die Dellen und so drinne.

Tip: 1.Spann um das Rohr irgend was das du einen rechten Winkel hast   wo du das PE anlegen kanst. 
2. du brauchst eine Hilfe um das gleichmäßig zu biegen. etwas langes, stabieles, welches Wärmen nicht gut leitet wäre nicht schlecht.(über all den gleichen Winkel und keine Beulen und Dellen.
3. nimm dir ein zweiten Mann/Frau! Einer erwärmt und einer Biegt das PE ganz langsam um die Röhre.
4. Wenn das PE weich genug ist um sich biegen zu lassen, biegt es sich fast alleine um das Rohr. Keine Kraft anwenden. und da wo es schon past am besten mit einem kalten, nassen Schwamm/Tuch kühler das es sich nicht mehr verbiegen kann.

So das sind alle meine Tipps die ich dir geben kann. hatte genug davon in der Ausbildung zu tun. Hoffe das es was wird. 

PS: Finde deine Idee ganz gut. 

Gruß Martin

Edit: habe hier noch was gefunden, d=133mm Außen und 3 mm Wandstärke, 21,90€ für 0.5 m.


----------



## exa (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> 4. Wenn das PE weich genug ist um sich biegen zu lassen, biegt es sich fast alleine um das Rohr. Keine Kraft anwenden. und da wo es schon past am besten mit einem kalten, nassen Schwamm/Tuch kühler das es sich nicht mehr verbiegen kann.



bist du des Wahnsinns??? Wenn der Temperaturunterschied zu hoch ist reißt das Plexi sofort!!!

Da das aufs Plexi und die Temp ankommt, ist das sehr schwer einzuschätzen, besser einfach abkühlen lassen...


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

@exa: ich habe das oft genug gebogen! Ja, es können Spannungen entstehen! Aber ich wollte ja nicht das noch halb flüssige Pleksi, damit kühlen soll, wenn es schon Fest ist kann man das mit aller Ruhe kühlen und zwar in Streifen, Stück für Stück, zum warmen hin. was mir noch eingefallen ist, ein 100'ter Metallrohr ohne Macken, in den Backofen bei ca. 100°C( Temp. ist jetzt geraten, da ich das noch nicht im Backofen gemacht habe!) und darum das Pleksi biegen, sollte Warm genug und gleichmäßig genug sein.


----------



## Xyrian (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Backofen? Nö, das lass ich lieber, meine Mutter bringt mich um... 
Ich hab heute ein paar weitere Versuche angestellt, und mittlerweile hab ichs einigermaßen drauf. Morgen nochmal neues Plexi und eine Hartschaumplatte kaufen, dann gehts weiter.

Xyrian


----------



## 0Martin21 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

dann lass mal sehen.


----------



## Uter (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

interessantes projekt!!!

zu dem rohr: ich würd auch die verdickung als sockel dran lassen aber die ganz dicke stelle mit der dichtung würd ich ab machen...

und wegem plexiglas: müsst ma da net was billiges bei ebay oder so finden?

mfg uter


----------



## Xyrian (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

So, hier gehts bald weiter... Ein gewisser Jemand hat vergessen, die KLKs abzuschicken, die ich vor über vier Wochen bezahlt habe  Naja, besser spät als nie


----------



## King_Sony (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Vll noch ne Idee wegen den Stäben:
Wenn du destiliertes Wasser nimmst sollte man sie ja noch benutzten können, weil ja dann kein Strom geleitet wird...:O
LG Sony


----------



## rebel4life (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Kleiner Denkfehler - an den Kathoden etc. befinden sich tolle Salze, die bekommst du überall her und da geht es bei Wasser ganz toll ab.

Strom fließt bei sowas eigentlich kaum, jedoch kann dieser heftig für z.B. die CPU sein.


----------



## The Ian (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

die kann man doch entfernen...die salze


----------



## NCphalon (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

je nachdem was das für en glas is aus dem die röhre besteht is die röhre weg wenn du die salze entfernt hast xD


----------



## King_Sony (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Kleiner Denkfehler - an den Kathoden etc. befinden sich tolle Salze, die bekommst du überall her und da geht es bei Wasser ganz toll ab.
> 
> Strom fließt bei sowas eigentlich kaum, jedoch kann dieser heftig für z.B. die CPU sein.


Wäre auch zu einfach gewesen..
LG Sony


----------



## 0Martin21 (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

aber die Stäbe sind doch alle Isoliert!? nur am Ende wo das Kabel austritt könnte ein Kurzer entstehen.


----------



## Xyrian (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Wasser leitet fast immer, außer ich hätte 100% reines H2O... Und das wäre mir dann doch zu teuer  
"Destilliertes" (also entmineralisiertes) Wasser ist da nicht annähernd rein genug...
Ich könnte das teil natürlich mit Parrafinöl füllen... 

Gruß


----------



## rebel4life (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Ich wünsch die viel Spass beim reinigen.


----------



## Nixtreme (3. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Saugeiles Projekt! Bin mehr als gespannt auf das Ergebniss! *abonnier*


----------



## cid-baba (4. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Wasser leitet fast immer, außer ich hätte 100% reines H2O...



<klug>
100% reines wasser gibt es nicht - es lösen sich sofort luftgase im wasser, und dabei entstehen wieder leitende ionen. außerdem ist auch das wassermolekül selbst nicht 100%ig stabil - hin und wieder zerlegt es eins beim zusammenstoß, durch die el. felder anderer wassermoleküle oder durch kosmische strahlung etc.
</klug> 

aber ansosnten sehr gute idee - bin gespannt auf bilder! (sobald es welche gibt)


----------



## King_Sony (4. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Hi,
ich weis leider nicht welche farbe die hat, aber wenn auf deinen Stäben kein Salz mehr ist kannst du das her nehemen:
MIDEL 7131 synthetic ester transformer fluid Home Page
LG Sony


----------



## Uter (4. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

@ cid-baba
stimmt 100% reines wasser gibt es nicht... wasser dissoziiert immer zu einem sehr kleinen teil in H3O+ und OH-... die menge dieser ionen ist zwar gering aber für ein kurzschluss kann es unter umständen reichen...

@ King_Sony
hab ich jetzt was verwechselt oder sollte das rohr nicht auch als agb benutzt werden? wenn ja schafft dann die pumpe deine flüssigkeit? wenn nein kann man ja praktisch jedes öl nehmen...


----------



## Xyrian (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

So ein $/)"(§$/)! 
Die Kathoden kommen einfach nicht an... Und ohne die kann ich nicht weitermachen 

Naja, egal. Grund meines Posts: Ich war beim Killerhörnchen, und habe Plexi und eine Hartschaumplatte gekauft. Immerhin etwas 

Gruß
Xyrian

P.S.: Ach ja: Soll ich noch einen Versuch unternehmen, das Plexi zu biegen, oder sollte ich lieber das Plexi grade lassen und in die Röhre einlassen? Ich wäre ja für die letztere Methode, scheint mir einfacher zu sein...


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Versuchs noch mal, mit meinen Tips sollte es klappen.

PS: deine Idee hatte ich auch aber noch nicht zu gekommen und du bis ja schneller gewesen als ich. Daher mach mal und die Fehler die du machst kenn ich dann ja.

EDIT: welche Farbe sollen die Kathoden haben?


----------



## Xyrian (9. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Versuchs noch mal, mit meinen Tips sollte es klappen.
> 
> PS: deine Idee hatte ich auch aber noch nicht zu gekommen und du bis ja schneller gewesen als ich. Daher mach mal und die Fehler die du machst kenn ich dann ja.
> 
> EDIT: welche Farbe sollen die Kathoden haben?



Jo danke, die Tips haben geholfen, und einen letzten Versuch mach ich wohl noch... allein der Fehler wegen, die du dann vermeiden kannst 

Die Kathoden sind UV, falls sie denn endlich mal ankommen, solange sind mir leider die Hände gebunden 

Gruß Xyrian


----------



## Xyrian (18. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Möglicherweise habt ihr bemerkt, dass meine Kathoden IMMER NOCH NICHT DA SIND UND VERMUTLICH AUCH NICHT MEHR KOMMEN WERDEN!!!  Meine momentane Stimmung ist gelinde gesagt miserabel.

Verdammt noch mal, sieht fast so aus, als ob mich jemand um 11€ betrogen hätte  
Grmpf, jetzt muss ich entweder meine russischen Freunde zu jemandem schicken, damit derjenige die Kniescheiben gebrochen bekommt, oder neue bestellen...  Kathoden, nicht Kniescheiben!  Mal sehen, was die Bucht so zu bieten hat.

Naja, das wird mir eine Lehre sein... Ich Depp hab zuviel Vertrauen gehabt, und nun krieg ich meine 11€ vermutlich nicht wieder. Naja, meine Finanzen werdens überleben. Nur der Zeirverlust f****t tierisch ab 

So far, Xyrian

P.S.: Das mit den russischen Freunden ist ein Scherz, und damit nicht ernst gemeint  Nur, damit sich niemand ans Bein gepisst fühlt 

P.P.S.: Ich hab die Türen von dem Case was ich als Grundlage nehmen wolte verschlampt...  Nun muss ich meinen eigenen momentan von meiner HW belegten Tower als Grundlage benutzen, was mir lustigerweise die Möglichkeit gegeben hat, in ein Antec 900 für meine eigene Hardware zu investieren  

Am WE gibts ein Update, versprochen!


----------



## rebel4life (19. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Ich hätte 2 blaue 30cm Kathoden da, wenn du dringend welche brauchst, machen wir das für nen kleinen Betrag+Porto, ich will sehen, wie dein Reaktor aussieht.


----------



## rabit (19. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Bilder wo sind die Bilder vom Fortschritt?
*Saber*


----------



## Xyrian (19. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



rabit schrieb:


> Bilder wo sind die Bilder vom Fortschritt?
> *Saber*


Wochenende dauert noch 
Ich dreh atm noch wegen einer PoWiklausur am Rad 

Xyrian


----------



## rabit (19. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Viel Glück!


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Kannst du nicht weiter machen ohne die Dinger? Gibt doch nich so viel zu tun.


----------



## Xyrian (19. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht weiter machen ohne die Dinger? Gibt doch nich so viel zu tun.


Kann ich. 
Aber ich hab atm überhaupt gar keine Zeit dazu... Ihr müsst wohl bis zum WE warten.


----------



## Morytox (20. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

ich weis nicht ob ich es schon überlesen hab aber hab auch die idee dass man ja aus nem aquarium sone loftpumpe oder wat dat is nehmen kann damit vor der scheibe sone bläßchen hochsteigen ... das dürfte in der ganzen konstellation ganz gut aussehn und erzeugt auch gleich den effekt von hitze !

asso ^^ *ABO*


----------



## rebel4life (20. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Da würde ich eher ein Schaumätzbad missbrauchen, da gibt es wirklich schöne Bläschen - hat aber seinen Preis.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Da gibts doch eine Firma, die fängt mit G an und hat viele Sacken in hellgrün und orange, da sieht man sich den Gartensprengen an und sieht wie man die Löcher verteilen muß und wie groß die sein dürfen. hollt sich ein Stück 6-10 mm Cu Rohr biegt das(am besten im Kreis), und bohrt dann 0,5 bis 1mm Löcher rein dann noch an einem ende zugemacht und schon braucht man nur noch kleinen Pumpe die Luft fördern kann, gibt doch 12V Pumpen fürs Auto wenn man einen platten hat. aber die müßte man wohl sehr gut Schallisolieren.


----------



## Xyrian (21. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



Morytox schrieb:


> ich weis nicht ob ich es schon überlesen hab aber hab auch die idee dass man ja aus nem aquarium sone loftpumpe oder wat dat is nehmen kann damit vor der scheibe sone bläßchen hochsteigen ... das dürfte in der ganzen konstellation ganz gut aussehn und erzeugt auch gleich den effekt von hitze !
> 
> asso ^^ *ABO*



Das Zauberwort lautet "abwarten" 

Ich hab heute ein bisschen was gemacht, aber das Update muss bis morgen warten, dann passiert noch was 

Gruß Xyrian

P.S.: Staublunge! *hustkeuch*


----------



## Xyrian (22. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Verdammt nochmal! Da reißt man sich das ghanze Wochenende schier ein Bein aus, und am Ende hat man Weniger gemacht als man dachte... Egal, hier kommt ein

Update #4

Und zwar, ich hatte ja schon geschrieben, dass ich die Seitenteile von meinem designierten Rohling verschlampt habe... 
Aber, welche Seitenteile hab ich dann gemoddet?  
Achja, stimmt, die, die ich eigentlich als Blechquelle nutzen wollte 
Naja, zum Glück hab ich ja Zeit, also hab ich die Teile auf den Müll geworfen und nochmal angefangen... 
Netterweise kam mein Antec gestern an, also erstmal meine Hardware in das 900 geschaufelt und angefangen, das alte zu modden...​
Was ich heute geschafft habe: Lüftergitter angefangen zu entfernen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Frontteil grundiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seitenteile geflext (ja, ich weiß, das is nich grade, aber das kommt noch)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hier, mein Markenzeichen: Der stilisierte Daishi  So einer pappt auch auf meinem Erstmod und auf dem Antec...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sieht nach wenig aus, ist aber auch gar nicht soviel Arbeit gewesen 
Nein, in Wirklichkeit hab ich etwa 6 Stunden und ca. 20 Dremelscheiben dran gesessen...​
Keep Modding! 

Xyrian

P.S.: Kathoden aus der Bucht sind bestellt 

€dit: Die Fenster sind nicht final, ich hab nur ein Reststück Plexi dahintergetaped, um zu sehen obs nach was aussieht


----------



## Intelfan (23. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Sieht doch schon mal nicht schlecht aus... Das Problem mit den Geraden Schnittkannten kenne ich 

VIel spaß noch!

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

schon mal nicht schlecht aber ich will den Reaktor sehen!


----------



## Mick Jogger (24. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Reaktor ne coole Idee


----------



## n0stradamus (24. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

nice, muss man wirklich sagen...nach der ganzen Planung etc 
Hast du dir für den stilisierten Daici eine Form zum Drübersprayen geschnitten oder hast du ihn dir aus schwarzen Aufklebern zusammengebappt ?

Viel Glück fürs weitere Gelingen, machst du echt gut!


----------



## ewrtzu (24. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Interresantes Projekt.
Wirklich nice.

MFG


----------



## Xyrian (24. November 2009)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



n0stradamus schrieb:


> nice, muss man wirklich sagen...nach der ganzen Planung etc
> Hast du dir für den stilisierten Daici eine Form zum Drübersprayen geschnitten oder hast du ihn dir aus schwarzen Aufklebern zusammengebappt ?
> 
> Viel Glück fürs weitere Gelingen, machst du echt gut!


Der Daishi ist aus Klebefolie geschnitten... 

Ebay-Versandbestätigung ist eingegangen 

Keep Modding
Xyrian


----------



## Xyrian (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Ich hab mir sagen lassen, heut gibts ein Update... Wann? Na, jetzt!

Update #5: Der Reaktor - Zumindest der Anfang davon.

Nachdem ich die Woche damit beschäftigt war, mich über (schlechte) Karnevalssendungen aufzuregen und - wortwörtlich - an ENIGMA zu feilen, bin ich heute endlich dazu gekommen, ein wenig für den Reaktor zu machen. Der Plan war eigentlich, heute soweit zu kommen, dass anfangen kann ich mich vorm lackieren zu drücken...  Doch leider hielt mich das 5mm Plexi ein wenig auf, ein derart hartes Zeug ist mir noch nie untergekommen. NAch stundenlangem Kampf gelang es mir, diese beiden Platten passgenau zu bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sind wirklich passgenau, wie man hier... nicht sieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Aussägen war es kein Problem mehr, die Löcher für die KAthoden zu bohren und nachzufeilen;



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so dass ich endlich die UVkathoden einsetzen konnte. Es handelt sich um ein 4erkit von Sharkoon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Enden lassen sich tatsächlich lösen! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Enden lass ich im Betrieb aber lieber drauf, am Ende der KKs bildet sich nämlich ein richtiger, kleiner, putziger... 10.000 VOLT LICHTBOGEN 

So, genug von den Kathoden, dann bauen wir die Teile mal ein. Passt gut, zur Abwechslung mal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obs wohl auch leuchten kann? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kann! Und wie... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht aber eher blau aus, also legen wir mal ein Stück Schlauch daneben, der den UV-Anteil beweist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das wars auch schon wieder von mir, ich werd mal schauen wann ich wieder Zeit für den Reaktor hab, Schule ist grade ein wenig stressig. 

So far, Xyrian

Keep Modding! 

P.S.: Das Plexi ist verkratzt, ich weiß. Das macht aber nichts, wird eh lackiert.


----------



## MetallSimon (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

sieht gut aus
da haste dir aber wirklich zeit gelassn


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

 Schaut sehr gut aus.

Und wie sagt man so schön "Gut Ding will weile haben!"^^


----------



## Xyrian (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Najaaaa, ich war ein wenig demotiviert durch die Geschichte mit den Kathoden... Aber jetzt gehts ja weiter


----------



## heartcell (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Gefällt mir richtig gut, bin auch mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht^^
*abbbbo*
weiter so

lg heart


----------



## ']UDP[' (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Gute Idee, gut Umegesetzt 

Mach weiter, aber lass dir Zeit.

Und alle sagen Sie Schule geht vor aber was will man machen ?


----------



## Headshot74 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Guggst du!!!

Mushkin 998679r: Gelb und gefährlich


----------



## MKay (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



Headshot74 schrieb:


> Guggst du!!!
> 
> Mushkin 998679r: Gelb und gefährlich



DATENBANKFEHLER!
Nette idee(ich glaub die klau ich) Ne sieht gut aus


----------



## Xyrian (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Ui, und was für ein Datenbankfehler... Die ganze Seite ist down 
Fein gemacht, nur wegen deinem Link 

€dit: Schweinerei, die haben meine Idee geklaut! http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1569709-post5684.html


----------



## Woingenau (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

hi

ich bin neu hier 

gefällt mir gut, was du bis jetzt gemacht hast. kanns kaum erwarten das du fertig wirst, also schön weitermachen ^^


----------



## Xyrian (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Uuuh, es ist... ein Woingenau  
Sorry, aber der Nick reißt mich grade vom Stuhl, das gibts garnicht xD 

Jau, Update ist in Arbeit, leider hab ichs heute nicht mehr zum Killerhörnchen geschafft (muss noch Plexi und tools of mass construction kaufen ) Spätestens am WE gehts hier weiter 

Gruß
Xyrian

P.S.: Woingenau, bleib uns bloß erhalten! Du hast grade meinen Tag gerettet  

 edit: Ah, der Link zu den radioaktiven RAMs geht wieder. Die wären tatsächlich perfekt für mein Projekt, aber ich glaub nciht dass ich als Schüler die Kosten fpr ein DDR3 Sys stemmen könnte...  Aber die Designidee werde zur Abwechslung mal ich klauen


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

ich werde wohl auch irgend wann meinen Rechner unbauen zu so einen Kernreaktor, sieht schon sehr gut aus mit den Plaxi, willst du auch noch das Rohr von innen und außen lakieren in Silber/Metallic oder so?! denn in Reaktor ist ja auch alles aus Nichtrostenden Stahl.


PS: es gibt doch die aufsetzbaren Ramlüfter die könnte man doch auch umlakieren, als Kühlturm oder so.

Gruß Martin


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Idee scheint einzigartig zu sein, bin mal gespannt was drauss wird!


----------



## Nixtreme (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

Na was vermeldet mein Kontrollzentrum denn da? Hier geht's ja weiter *jubel jubel froi froi* 

Die beiden Plexiglasscheiben exakt und passgenau klingt so im nachhinein tatsächlich nach sehr viel Arbeit :o Trotzdem sehr gutes Ergebniss!


----------



## Acid (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich habs so in etwa kapiert, wie du es meinst. Ich frage mich leider nur auch schon die ganze Zeit, ob man auch diese "klötze" abmachen kann bei den KKs, oder ob dort wie in Halogenlampen nen Gas drinne ist ?!





Kann man  also ich kenne es vom Kfz Bereich doch da verwendet man dich gleichen Kathoden... Aber ich Versuchs morgen nochmal zu Sicherheit....


----------



## Xyrian (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod*

In den meisten Tagebüchern Oder Moddingthreads gibt es ja diese unheimlichen, bedauernswürdigen Gestalten mit undurchsichtigen Motiven, die sich selbst "Bildersüchtige" nennen... Gibts die bei mir auch? Mal ausprobieren.

Update #6: Ein Rohr mit Loch
Und das Beste: Es sind sogar drei davon vorhanden ​
Liebes Tagebuch, 
Heute habe ich... Quatsch, das gehört in ein anderes Tagebuch 
Was wollte ich doch gleich... Ach ja, genau. 

Habt ihr schonmal versucht, eine grade Linie auf einen Zylinder zu zeichnen? An einer bestimmten Stelle? Es hat mich verdammte anderthalb Stunden gekostet  Naja, wie dem auch sei: Raubtierfütterung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Ich denke mal, weitere Kommentare spare ich mir. 
Dafür seid ihr da. Lasst was hören!

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian

P.S.: Ja, die Kanten werden noch gerade geschliffen...   
Es sieht krumm aus, weil sich das Rohr nach innen wölbt, eben weil ein Stück fehlt. Das Plexifenster gleicht das dann wieder aus


----------



## maxe (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

die klötze kann man abmachen !!! die eigentliche kaltlichtkathode ist ein glasröhrchen im inneren. 
das transparente eingefärbte plastikrohr gibt dem eigentlich weißem licht der kathode die farbe und schützt sie und bewahrt den rückleitungsdraht davor irgréndwo unerwünscht spannung (über 1000V tut weh ist aber nicht tödlich ) abzugeben. vorsicht die eig. kathode ist sehr sehr sehr sehr zerbrechlich mir sind von 6 kathoden zwei gebrochen weil die kathode aus der hülle rutschte. 
ps das wird ne silikonschlacht  bis jetzt siehts ganz gut aus         
vergiss den wasserzusatz nicht wenn du keine wakü anschließt: das gibt algen und bakterien   und gib acht auf kondenswasser!!!
das kann auch so wie tschernobil enden XD
mfg maxe


----------



## 0Martin21 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

³

sieht sehr gut aus, mach weiter so. Aber wie willst du die Scheibe an dem Platz halten? Das Silikon reicht nicht ganz.


----------



## NeroNobody (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Magst du mir verraten wie du die Plexi-scheiben geschnitten hast?!^^


----------



## rebel4life (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Ich würde mal auf Laubsäge und ein bisschen feilen tippen.

Am coolsten finde ich es immer noch, wenn es lasergeschnitten ist - ein Kollege hat sich für ne Schaltung von nem Bekannten ein Gehäuse "lasern" lassen, das ist so exakt geschnitten, dass es schon fast ohne Kleber zusammenhält...


----------



## Xyrian (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Magst du mir verraten wie du die Plexi-scheiben geschnitten hast?!^^



Nix Laubsäge und ein bisschen feilen... Zuerst mit einem Cutter angeritzt und  grob gebrochen, und dann etwa zwei Stunden gefeilt und geschliffen. Leider habe ich vorhin gemerkt, das die Teile nicht ganz passend sind, deshalb werd ich nochmal  nachschlifen müssen 

Gruß


----------



## Xyrian (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Hier sollte eigentlich ein blöder Spruch stehen. Ich war aber zu faul mir einen auszudenken 
Blöder Spruch hin oder her, ein Beitrag von mir, der so anfängt, kann nur eines bedeuten:

Update #7 - Ein Kühler muss her!​
Tja, was wird das wohl heißen? Aufgrund akuter Faulheit habe ich lieber meine WaKü-Restekiste durchwühlt, um festzustellen, was ich noch bestellen muss, anstatt am AGB weiterzuarbeiten... Da fiel mir ein alter Thermaltake-Kühler ins Auge - beziehungweise auf den Fuss.
Wie das Modell heißt, weiß ich nicht, er stammt aus einer TT-Komplettkühlung. Mein erster Kühler, hab ich vor Ewigkeiten von The_Freak gekauft 
Hier haben wir das gute Stück: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Eine Suchaktion über drei Räume brachte auch den Deckel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...sowie die Befestigung zutage.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bah, ist der hässlich, da muss was getan werden. Gedacht, getan, sämtliche Faulheit war auf einen Schlag verflogen, und nach einer Konzeptskizze...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... griff ich zu meiner neuen Dekupiersäge (*freu*) und machte mich an die Arbeit. Aufgrund akuten Mangels an Schleifpapier sowie G1/4" Gewindeschneidern sieht der momentane Stand so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was noch gemacht wird: Anschlußgewinde schneiden, Kanten und Boden glattschleifen und die seitlichen "Auswüchse"() im Kupfer entfernen.


A Propos Plexi, ein Stück Bastlerglas hab ich mir auch noch besorgt: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unzerbrechlich, soso  Vielleicht wenn mans zehn Jahre lang ohne Berührung im Regal liegen lässt 


Das wars mal wieder von mir, im Anhang findet ihr noch ein paar Bilder vom AGB, bei besseren Lichtverhältnissen gemacht. 

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

sehr nett, aber wie machst du deine Plexischeibe am Rohr fest? da habe ich auf anhieb keine Idee, kann du mir weiter helfen? Weil Sili reich nicht das Wasser drückt die Scheibe aus.


----------



## Xyrian (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Lasst euch überaschen  Ich hab mir was spezielles überlegt, aber ich bin mir noch nicht sicher obs funktioniert, deshalb würd ichs gerne noch für mich behalten 

Xyrian

€dit:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> 1 Meter Wassersäule (mWS) = 9,807 kPa ≈ 0,10 bar


Also hab ich bei meinem bisschen Wassersäule einen vernachlässigbaren Druck, würd ich mal sagen


----------



## cid-baba (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

okay, aber welche fläche hat dein fenster? das "bisschen druck" summiert sich auf - schließlich kann man mit normalem wasserleitungsdruck LKWs anheben.  wenn ich mich nicht verrechnt hab fasst das ding 4-5l - und das muss die scheibe halten! ich würde bei dem fenster lieber etwas zu stabil als ein bisschen zu wenig kalkulieren...


----------



## The Ian (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*



cid-baba schrieb:


> - schließlich kann man mit normalem wasserleitungsdruck LKWs anheben.



wie willst du denn das hin bekommen?


----------



## 0Martin21 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

ganz einfach, einen Flachen Sack oder Schlauch der groß genug ist, drunter legen und Wasser marsch. bei einem Wasserdruck von nur 2 bar und 1 m² Fläche kann man ca. 2t heben.


----------



## Xyrian (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> ganz einfach, einen Flachen Sack oder Schlauch der groß genug ist, drunter legen und Wasser marsch. bei einem Wasserdruck von nur 2 bar und 1 m² Fläche kann man ca. 2t heben.


Schon. Nur beträgt die Fläche von meiner Platte lediglich 165 cm² statt 10.000 cm², und ich hab auch nur maximal 0,08 bar Druck statt 2 bar, wenn ich Wiki nicht falsch verstanden hab 
Sei's, wies ist, ich kümmere mich drum, wenns soweit ist.

Gruß


----------



## Nixtreme (2. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Also das mit Rausdrücken der Scheibe halte ich ebenfalls für vernachlässigbar, mit ein bisschen Fräskunst und ausreichend dickem Plexi kriegt man das hin, dass das Seitenfenster weit mehr als 0,1 Bar aushält... 

Tolles update! Echt cool der neue Deckel! Hoffentlich kriegt er keinen Riss!


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Das sieht ja mal richtig interessant aus, was du hier so fabrizierst, vor allem der AGB
sieht schon sehr gut aus. Werde dein Projekt mit Interesse weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Topas93 (3. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Wow muss sagen gute arbeit bin dann mal gespannt wie das dann inm wasser aussieht^^.


----------



## Xyrian (3. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Danke Danke!   

Ich hab jetzt mal einen Gewindeschneidsatz bestellt, mal sehen ob der Kühler G1/4" oder G1/8" Gewinde bekommt... Ich bin leider notorischer Wurstschlauchfanatiker, deshalb wirds wahrscheinlich G1/4", aber das seh ich dann  Update gibts am WE wieder, die Gewindeschneider sollten spätestens übermorgen ankommen.

Gruß


----------



## Nixtreme (3. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Wow, da trauste dich aber echt mal an was ran, Respekt!


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

G1/4" wäre schon besser, dann hättest du keine Engstelle im System, G1/8" ist doch eine
Ecke kleiner im Durchmesser.


----------



## Xyrian (3. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*



h_tobi schrieb:


> G1/4" wäre schon besser, dann hättest du keine Engstelle im System, G1/8" ist doch eine
> Ecke kleiner im Durchmesser.



Och, der Durchfluss ist vernachlässigbar, solange das wasser nicht steht  
Eigentlich würde ich in jedem Fall G1/4" nehmen. Ich bin mir nur unsicher, weil der Kühler ursprünglich nur 1/8 hatte... Wird man ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## h_tobi (3. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Solange an der Wandung noch 2-3mm Minimum Platz sind, sollte eigentlich alles passen.
Falls vorhanden, pass auf, das du die O- Ringe nicht erwischst.


----------



## Xyrian (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 27.2.10 - Ein Rohr mit Loch*

Dingdongdingalong... Ich würde sagen, das Wochenende war ein voller Erfolg. Ich denke, ich kann zurecht stolz aucf mich sein. Warum? Nun, wartet es ab, ich bin noch nichtmal meine obligatorische Einleitung losgeworden 

###
"Nun, als einziger Überlebender des Rhein-Neckar-SuperGAU, können sie mir sagen, wie es zu diesem Unglück kommen konnte?"
"Es begann am 5.3.2010, ein Freitag... Ich kam nach Hause, die Nachbarskinder lärmten wie immer... Das die heute alle Kinder haben müssen!"
"Nun, dank ihnen haben sie jetzt keine mehr..." 
###

Update #8 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD​
Guten Morg... Öhm, Tag 

Aus der Absicht, den Kühlerdeckel fertigzustellen, damit ich mich endlich der Beschaffung des Rebel9... Ups, fast verraten 
Auch dieser Teil des Projekts entstand beim Wühlen in alten Hardwarekisten. Und zwar förderten meine Bemühungen einen wahren Schatz zutage: Mein altes MSi P4N Diamond!  Sogar mit Prozessor, es handelt sich um einen Pentium D 840. Zweimal 3,2 GHz, TDP: 160W!!  Zwar nur ein Pentium, aber für meinen zehnjährigen Bruder reicht der allemal  Kann man ja aufrüsten.

[altertumskunde]
Bei dem P4N Diamond handelt es sich um eins der ersten SLi-fähigen Mainboards überhaupt. Der Nforce4-Chipsatz lässt dabei 2x 8 Lanes PciE zu, und ist gleichzeitig der Urheber sämtlicher Hitzegerüchte um die Nvidiachipsätze. MSi wusste das, und hat daher das P4N mit einem Aktivkühler versehen, ein Alublock gekühlt von einem 40 mm Lüfter.  
[/altertumskunde]

Hier haben wir das gute Stück:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der sieht nicht nur laut aus, der ist es auch. Mir schleierhaft, wie ein so kleines Ding derartige Lautstärken produzieren kann. Lagerschaden vermutlich, das MoBo liegt ja schon über acht Jahre im Keller 

Tja, und der Tinnitus in Verbindung mit zuwenig Schlaf setzte eine Reihe mysteriöser Ereignisse in Gang. Alles begann mit einem Stück Kupfer und einem Rest Plexiglas von Kühlerdeckel... Schon nach kurzer Zeit fiel mir auf, dass ich etwas gravierendes vergessen hab (nicht den Dremel, den hab ich noch  Schon der zweite Kalauer heute) sondern vielmehr die Bilder. Somit hab ich leider nur ein Bild von Bau, und zwar dieses:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die weiteren Bilder im fertigen Zustand sind selbst erklärend, deshalb halte ich mich mal zur Abwechslung zurück (Ich weiß, dass ich zuviel schreibe )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wunderschön, nicht wahr? 
Einen hab ich noch, probesitzen durfte er nämlich auch schon. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aufgebaut ist er aus zwei Schichten Plexi und einer Schicht Kupfer.
Ich muss das Teil noch verkleben, weiß jemand, ob Acrifix 192 auch Plexi und Metall zusammenhält? Wenn ichs verklebe, kann ich gleich noch Bilder vom Kühlkanal machen.

Achja, den normalen Kühler hab ich auch fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, mit diesen Bildern verabschiede ich mich, hoffentlich findet wenigstens einer Gefallen an meinem Machwerk 

01001011011001010110010101110000001000000100110101101111011001000110010001101001011011100110011100100001
Xyrian


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Die Kühler sehen sehr gut aus, mir gefallen sie. 
Acrifix ist normalerweise nur für Acryl/Plexi gedacht, du wirst wohl um einen O- Ring o.Ä. nicht herum kommen.


----------



## Xyrian (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Die Kühler sehen sehr gut aus, mir gefallen sie.
> Acrifix ist normalerweise nur für Acryl/Plexi gedacht, du wirst wohl um einen O- Ring o.Ä. nicht herum kommen.


Man dankt 

Hm, wenn Acrifix nicht geht, nehm ich halt Epoxy, ich glaube nicht dass ich den jemals demontieren muss


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Gut, das wäre dann die endgültige Lösung.


----------



## Xyrian (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Dafür bräuchte ich mir nie wieder Sorgen um Undichtigkeiten machen... Höhö, die Anschlüße verkleb ich dann gleich auch noch


----------



## MetallSimon (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

das sieht ja schon super aus


----------



## n0stradamus (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

@ Xyrian:

Schau mal was ich gerade gefunden habe: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - FrozenQ

Aber bei den Preisen warst du echt besser dran, dir das teil selbst zu basteln.
Macht auch deutlich mehr her


----------



## h_tobi (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Da muss ich dir Recht geben, bei den Preisen würde ich auch selber bauen.


----------



## Xyrian (7. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Pah, die Pappsäcke haben das Design ja nur von mir geklaut 
Außerdem ist meiner größer  Nur kann ich mir jetzt schonmal überlegen, wo ich 5 Liter neonblaue, UV-aktive Flüssigkeit herbekomme


----------



## Timmynator (8. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Nur kann ich mir jetzt schonmal überlegen, wo ich 5 Liter neonblaue, UV-aktive Flüssigkeit herbekomme



Was wäre denn, wenn du die UV-Kathoden mit einem doppelwandigen Rohr (gibt doch Plexirohre in verschiedenen Durchmessern) umgibst, in das du dann blaue uv-aktive Flüssigkeit füllst? Dann hättest du den Leuchteffekt um die "Brennstäbe" bei gleichzeitig durchsichtiger "Reaktorflüssigkeit". 
Im Prinzip müsstest du dann nur pro Kathode zwei (also insgesamt 8) unterschiedlich große Rohre wasserdicht mit den Plexiplatten verkleben, in deren Mitte dann die UV-Kathode kommt:  

[wasser ( blau ( UV ) blau ) wasser]

Wenn du es schaffst, das runde Sichtfenster wasser- und druckdicht einzupassen, sollte das doch eigentlich kaum noch eine Herausforderung sein (ausser vllt die Beschaffung entsprechender Plexirohre mit passendem Durchmesser).


----------



## h_tobi (8. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Die Idee hat was, 
bring den Guten mal nicht auf dumme Gedanken. 
Nicht, das er später kein Netzteil mehr braucht, weil der AGB so schön leuchtet.


----------



## Timmynator (9. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Ich hab ja noch nicht vorgeschlagen, dass er abgereichertes Uran aus DU-Geschossen vom Schlachtfeld Afghanistan importieren soll, weil das auch nachts so schön von selber leuchtet ^^ Oder gar seinen PC mit tritiumhaltiger Farbe anpinseln soll, damit er kein Nachtlicht mehr im Zimmer braucht.


----------



## h_tobi (9. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Du machst mir Angst.


----------



## Timmynator (9. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Kernspaltung selbstgemacht - heute: die ukrainische Methode anno 1986. Wahlweise soll man in manchen Militärbasen der ehem. UdSSR auch taktische Atomsprengköpfe mit spaltbarem Material erwerben können...


----------



## Xyrian (9. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Ich hatte sowieso vor, den AGB mit überschwerem Wasser zu füllen


----------



## h_tobi (9. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Dann schraub ihn mal ordentlich fest.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

also langsam, komme ich auch auf den Geschmack, mir ein Kernreaktormod zu basteln.


----------



## PIXI (9. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

^^und ich komme langsam auf den geschmalck hier mitzulesen 
@timmynator, heist es nicht angereichert?

finde die idee an sich schon schräg und die umsetzung ist bist jetzt 1a! finde vor allem
super das du die ganzen kühler selber machst

gruß PIX


----------



## Timmynator (9. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

@pixi:

Nein, in DU-Geschossen (depleted uranium) befindet sich abgereichertes Uran, das dazu verwendet wird, den Penetrator zu härten und ihm so zu ermöglichen, Panzerungen zu durchdringen und im inneren des Fahrzeugs seine kinetische Energie freizusetzen. 

Angereichertes Uran wäre eher ein Gesundheitsrisiko für diejenigen, die das Ding verschiessen bzw. damit in sonstiger Weise umgehen müssen. 

So, genug Kampfmittel, zurück zum Selbstbaureaktor.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

@Timmynator: Sorry, muß dir wiedersprechen! Das Uran ist nicht zum Härten da (Wolfram und so, wir dafür genutz!), das Uran soll nur das gewicht erhöhen, je schwehrer die Munition ist des to mehr Energie hat es auch. Da Blei zu Weich ist und sich zu schnell verformt und verflüssigt, taugt es nicht um in Munition verwendet zu werden. Immerhin sien diese Geschoße panzerbrechend.


PS: strahlen tun die aber auch ganz gut.


Gruß Martin


----------



## Timmynator (10. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Das zusätzliche Gewicht ist eigentlich mehr ein Nebeneffekt. Die Hauptgründe für die Verwendung von DU waren, dass es günstiger in der Beschaffung als Wolfram ist (und als verwendete Legierung mindestens genauso hart) und im Gegensatz zu Wolfram im Ziel nicht abstumpft, sondern sich durch die Reibungsenergie beim Einschlag so aufhitzt, dass es im Prinzip durch die Panzerung brennt. 

So, jetzt aber genug von meiner Seite. 

PS.: Ja, die strahlen auch genug; ein Wunder, dass die Irak und Afghanistan nicht im Dunkeln leuchten...


----------



## Topas93 (18. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Muss sagen das hast du bisher ganz gut gemacht weiter so ! 
Au man ich wünschte ich hätte genug zeit um weiter zu modden


----------



## Xyrian (18. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*



Topas93 schrieb:


> Muss sagen das hast du bisher ganz gut gemacht weiter so !
> Au man ich wünschte ich hätte genug zeit um weiter zu modden



Zeit, du sagst es.  Davon hab ich mit zunehmendem Alter irgendwie immer weniger... Naja, 14 Punkte in Mathe wollen ja irgendwie erkauft werden *stolzbin*  

Gut, dass du mich daran erinnert hast: Und zwar, ich habe beschlossen, den AGB lieber in die Front einzubauen, also so, dass der vorne ein Stück raus steht. 
Nebenbei hab ich ausgerechnet, dass das Gehäuse am Ende faszinierende 26 Kilo wiegen wird, von denen ganze 3,84 auf den AGB entfallen. 
Nun werde ich mir auch noch eine Art rollbaren Untersatz für das Ding audenken müssen, damit der einigermaßen beweglich bleibt. Update gibts wie immer (außer letzte Woche) am WE, mein Plexi ist endlich angekommen. 
Den NBkühler hab ich auch verklebt, und die Anschlüsse sind ebenfalls unterwegs, ich habe mich schlussendlich für 11/8er Modelle entschieden.

Gruß


----------



## h_tobi (19. März 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

Das klingt doch schon sehr spannend, schön, das es wieder weiter geht.


----------



## Xyrian (6. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 7.3.10 - Cool N' Quiet ohne AMD*

#Frohe Ostern, Mitglieder der PCGHX-Gemeinde!
#Als Schüler komme ich netterweise in den Genuss des Phänomens "Osterferien".
#Diese habe ich bis jetzt mit meinen anderen Hobbys (Python , Terraristik und Aquaristik) verbracht, 
#aber jetzt ist es Zeit für ein kleines Update.

### Update #9: Neue Teile für die Wakü ###

path = "database\core_project\update_9"
file = "update_9.data"
update = path+file
pcghx_post_173 = open.update("r")
print pcghx_post_173 

"Im Laufe der letzten trafen einige Teile für mein Projekt ein, einige davon frisch aus der Bucht geangelt, andere sind Spenden von Bekannten. Ich werde dieses Update kurz halten, Da die Hardware vermutlich niemanden von den Socken hauen wird. Es handelt sich um eine 7950GT, das Modell mit 265 MB Speicher, gekühlt durch einen Alphacool, einen Pentium D 640 (wer sagte da noch, Wasserkühlung braucht niemand) sowie 2 GB DDR 2 Speicher, der in meinem Regal rumlag. Der CPU-Kühler hat nagelneue 11/8er Anschlüsse mit G1/4" Gewinden bekommen, beim NBkühler bin ich bei G1/8" Gewinden geblieben und hab lediglich die Verschraubungen aufgebohrt. Der Schlauch ist provisorischer Aquarienschlauch, zum testen war das einfacher und billiger als Markenschlauch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Bilder bind ich als Thumbnails ein, das nimmt weniger Platz weg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Radiator kommt erstmal nur ein 120er der gehobenen Preisklasse zum Einsatz, ein Thermochill PA120.1, den ich billig aus der Bucht geschnappt hab (war undicht). Die G3/8" Gewinde hab ich durch selbstgebaute Adapter auf G1/4" umgerüstet. Ich werde ihn noch lackieren müssen, der Lack hat etwas gelitten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hab ich die Plexiglasscheibe für den Reaktor fertig gemacht, die ich nach dem Lackieren des Reaktors (betongrau oder mattschwarz? Hmm...) verkleben und bündig feilen werde, deshalb ist die auch etwas größer als das Loch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann hab ich noch einen Fail ohne gleichen geliefert  Um den zu erklären, muss ich etwas weiter ausholen... Ich hab mir eine Liste mit Sachen gemacht, die in für die Wasserkühlung brauche. Da stand auch ein Ausgleichsbehälter mit drauf, und verplant wie ich bin, fiel mir auf, das der noch fehlt (ich hatte nicht an den Reaktor gedacht ) Also, ab in den Keller, und zwei Arbeitsstunden später liegt dieses Teil hier vor mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, jetzt hab ich einen auf Reserve, für das nächste Projekt 

So, das wars fürs erste, mal sehen, wann ich weitermachen kann.

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian"

close.file
quit()


----------



## h_tobi (6. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Schön, das es weiter geht, freue mich schon auf´s nächste Update.


PS: So schlecht ist die HW auch nicht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

^^Ja, Endlich gehts weiter! Ich will endlich sehen, wie du den Reaktor machst.


----------



## Nixtreme (11. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Also dein Fail ist dermaßen lächerlich, der könnte glatt von mir stammen


----------



## STER187 (20. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

naja und es heißt ja nicht, dass du den 2ten AGB nicht auch einbauen kannst..

somit hättest du eine größere Menge Wasser im System und dann bleibt das ganze auch noch kühler..

ergo- mehr oder weniger Fail 

mfg
STER187


----------



## The Ian (21. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

von mehr wasser im kreislauf bleibt dieser nicht kühler...der brauch nur länger um sich aufzuheizen, erreicht aber letztenenders die selbe temp wie ein kreislauf mit nur halb oder doppelt so viel wasser....wobei dieser kleine agb im vergleich zum reaktor eher weniger volumen hinzu steuert


----------



## STER187 (21. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

jep das stimmt..
aber der zusätzliche AGB ist im 24/7 Betrieb nützlich für die Kühlung..

da es die 100% Auslastung nicht länger als max ein paar Sekunden geben wird.. von da her wird die größere Menge an Wasser sehr lange brauchen bis sie komplett aufgewärmt ist..

ergo: gut dür die Kühlung


----------



## Uter (21. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

so hab jetzt seit langem mal wieder rein geguckt und muss sagen du bist gut vorran gekommen 

wann gehts weiter? 

offtopic: bei mannheim? wo genau?


----------



## Xyrian (25. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Ich danke euch für die positive Resonanz   Wann ich weitermachen kann ist leider noch unmöglich zu sagen, da ich die Tage extrem viel um die Ohren hab... Tut mir leid 



Uter schrieb:


> offtopic: bei mannheim? wo genau?



In dem lauschigen Dörfchen Weinheim


----------



## riedochs (25. April 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Ich danke euch für die positive Resonanz   Wann ich weitermachen kann ist leider noch unmöglich zu sagen, da ich die Tage extrem viel um die Ohren hab... Tut mir leid
> 
> 
> 
> In dem lauschigen Dörfchen Weinheim



Ich wink mal rueber


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Wow, dass sind keine 30 Kilometer von mir weg....


----------



## maxe (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

WIllst du die plexischeibe eigentlich biegen oder lässt du sie so flach wie sie jetzt ist? 
Gebogen wäre schon toll, das wäre designmäßig wirklich einzigartig. Schon allein wegen der lichtbrechung durch den so entstandenen linseneffekt dazu gäbe es noch tolle reflexionseffekte an einer wand, man könnte sogar von der seite den agb sehen, wenn man ihn etwas aus dem case rausstehen lassen würde. Naja aber dazu erfordert es hitze und übung .


----------



## Uter (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

ich wohn sogar noch ein stück näher bei mannheim (allerdings in rlp)^^ 

ich wusst gar nicht dass hier so viele leute aus der gegend sind


----------



## Xyrian (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

So, Freunde des Casemoddings und -connings,

Es gibt Neuigkeiten. Gute und schlechte für mich, gute für euch, gute und schlechte für den Mod und einfach nur Neuigkeiten. Ich könnte seitenlang schreiben, ohne zu enem Ende zu kommen 

Beginnen wir mit den schlechten, denn wenn ich die an das Ende des Texts setze, liest sie eh keiner, weil die Bilder alle davor kamen 
Meine Freundin befindet sich derzeit in München (schlecht für mich und für sie), und  ich musste feststellen dass ich den Reaktor nicht im Gehäuse verbauen kann, da das nicht stabil wäre (schlecht für den ursprünglichen Plan). 
Jetzt kommen die neutralen Neuigkeiten: Ich hab diese Woche frei, und kann mich nahezu ausschließlich um den Mod kümmern, und ich hab eine Lösung für das Reaktorproblem gefunden: Er wird extern. Nicht so, wie ich es ursprünglich geplant habe, aber auch diese Variante hat ihre Reize. 
Desweiteren arbeite ich gerade an einer Pumpe für die WaKü, da mein Budget nicht für eine spezielle Pumpe reicht. Da gibts aber noch keine Bilder von, da ich meinen G1/4" Gewindeschneider verschla- äh, verlegt habe.

Aber es gibt auch einige gute Neuigkeiten! 
Meine Schwester spendet zwei 40 GB IDE Festplatten, eine solide Grundlage wie ich finde, hier nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an meine Schwester! 

Desweiteren erreichten mich ein Paket und ein Brief aus der Bucht. Aber ich lass lieber Bilder sprechen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oho, ein Päckchen =] Man beachte die kreative Anschriftverfremdung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lecker, Verpackungsmaterial...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar mit Blasenfolie drum! *platz, knall* Äh, wo war ich? Achja:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm, sieht aus wie ein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Slimlaufwerk!  Kein SlotIn, aber dafür hat es auch nur nen 10er gekostet. Blöderweise hat der Kerl den Adapter auf IDE vergessen, das teil is nämlich für MiniIDE ausgelegt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann kam dieser Brief. "vergessen", hm? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein wunderbarer MiniIDE-> IDE Adapter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das wars für heute morgen, vllt gibts nachher noch was zu hören 

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian

P.S.: maxe: Die bleibt wahrscheinlich grade, aber das muss ich noch überdenken. Biegen ist leider nicht so einfach


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

wunderbar jetzt gehts endlich weiter!


----------



## Vegas (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Sind Super Bilder,freue mich auf die kommenden Fortschritte


----------



## thedetonator (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Ja so Blasenfolie zerplatzen macht schon Spass, gell
Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Umsetzung deines Reaktors,

Grüße,
td


----------



## GaAm3r (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Habe mir die letzten Seiten jez nicht durchgelesen .......
Wie weit bist du denn ?


----------



## Xyrian (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Habe mir die letzten Seiten jez nicht durchgelesen .......
> Wie weit bist du denn ?


Momentaner Stand:

1.:   Rohr zurechtsägen [X]
2.:   Böden herstellen [X]
3.:   Rohr lackieren [X]
4.:   Scheibe einsetzen und abdichten [ ]
5.:   Untersatz bauen und an die Wakü anschließen [ ]
6.:   Wasserkühlungsteile besorgen/selbstbauen [Teilweise erledigt]
7.:   Gehäuse besorgen [X]
8.:   Gehäusefront anpassen (Fotos gibts später) [X]
9.:   Slimlaufwerk einbauen [X]
10.: Gehäuse modden [Ich hab nichtmal genaue Vorstellungen davon...]
11.: Gehäuse lackieren  [ ]

Das wars soweit, eine genauere Auflistung gibts morgen.


----------



## GaAm3r (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Danke


----------



## Xyrian (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Kleines Update.... Das wär dann die 

Update #11​Jawollja.

Ihr kennt es alle, das Problem moderner Computergehäuse: Lüftergitter.  Wie ein Bekannter von mir schon sagte: 





			
				amerikanischer Bekannter schrieb:
			
		

> Fan grills are worse than Hitler!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kann man drüber diskutieren.  Fakt ist, Lüftergitter sind nicht besonders nett, und obendrein fehl am Platz, wenn auf beide Seiten des Gehäuses entweder ein Lüfter oder ein Radiator kommt.... Ergo: Weg damit. Also mal wieder zum Dremel gegriffen und mich für die Geräuschbelästigung des gestrigen Abends an den Nachbarn gerächt (1:0 gegen Ghana, und dann noch feiern, also wirklich )
*dremel feil säg dremel säg feil *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, hätte gerader werden können, aber erstens is das exterm dünnes Alublech, und zweitens sieht mans am Ende eh nicht. 


So, weiter gehts.... Ich hab mir mal die Front vorgenommen, an der ich schon seit Wochen sporadisch arbeite. Die Laufwerksöffnungen und alles wurden durch eine Plexiplatte verschlossen, und das Slimlaufwerk wurde in die Seite integriert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bah, aber dieses Blech... Abartig  Mit einer Hartschaumplatte verschlossen gefällts mir viel besser. Der Lüfterausschnitt is noch nicht drin, das mach ich später.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan überlege ich noch, ob sich ein invertATX Mod lohnen würde.
Sieht vllt besser aus. Könnte bei dem Gehäuse allerdings anstrengend werden.... Ich hätte in ein wertigeres investieren sollen, wie mir wiederholt auffällt. Wegen dem Reaktor befinde ich mich grade in einer Verhandlung um ein Stück gebogenes Plexi, man kann gespannt sein!

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian

P.S.: Vielen Dank für die positiven Kommentare


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Ich will den Radi sehn, ich will den Radi sehn *sing*  

Gefällt mir bisher alles sehr gut  Dein Bruder kann seine Freunde dann echt neidisch machen ^^


----------



## h_tobi (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Sehr schöne Ideen, die du auch gut umsetzt, ich freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Sieht super aus.

ABO


----------



## Xyrian (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

*Update #12*​
Heute wirds ein kleines Update, es ist zu warm um viel zu tippen...

Was das ist wird jeder errraten können 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, die geht noch, ich habe sie in einem wenig staubbelasteten Raum zerlegt und unmittelbar danach in eine Tupperdose gelegt. Natürlich hab ich sie getestet 

Das obligatorische PCGHX-Logo-spiegelt-sich-in-irgendwas-Foto 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem hab ich noch zwei Profile gesägt und gebohrt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wofür die sind, verrate ich noch nicht 

So far, 

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian

P.S.: Ich möchte mich herzlich bei meinen Mitforenmitgliedern  für die Aufmerksamkeit bedanken  Ohne euch hätte das hier keinen Sinn.


----------



## Chrismettal (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

ABO

Mehr brauch ich dazu erstmal nicht sagen


----------



## Zlicer (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

mal ne frage: wie baut man so eine Scheibe auf die Festplatte?? ich will auch mal meine Festplatte ackern sehen xD

ach ja bevor ichs vergess [ABO]

greetz Zlicer


----------



## zøtac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Zlicer schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie baut man so eine Scheibe auf die Festplatte?? ich will auch mal meine Festplatte ackern sehen xD


Overclocked hat dazu nen guten Guide auf seiner homepage:
Festplattenmod
Hier nochmal Respekt an ihn, falls ers ließt^^
Mit 16 hätt ich mir nie zugetraut was der alles macht


----------



## Xyrian (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Zlicer schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wie baut man so eine Scheibe auf die Festplatte?? ich will auch mal meine Festplatte ackern sehen xD
> 
> ach ja bevor ichs vergess [ABO]
> 
> greetz Zlicer



Ich habe meine Festplatte nach dieser Anleitung gemoddet. Festplattenmodding
Also, zumindest das Prinzip hab ich von da 

Gruß

€dit: @zøtac: Srry, hab dich übersehen


----------



## Xyrian (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

So. Heute ist es weder warm, noch lenkt mich die holde Weiblichkeit ab (so ein Ärger, was muss England auch so weit weg sein ) Das ist zum einen gut für euch, da es sich postitiv auf mein Arbeitsverhalten auswirkt, und zum anderen schlecht für mich, aus Gründen die euch bekannt sein sollten =/.
Ich konnte mich nun also den ganzen Tag der Reaktor-Steuerzentrale widmen. Weit bin ich allerdings nicht gekommen, aber ich lad die Bilder trotzdem hoch 

Wollte nicht jemand sehen, was für ein Radi reinkommt? 
Der erste Radiator, der einen festen Platz in diesem Mod bekommt: ein Thermochill PA 120.1, Neupreis 69,95€  ICh hab ihn für 3,20€ in der Bucht geschossen  (undicht halt). Ich hab ihn lackiert, geflickt und Adapter auf G1/4" gebastelt (Kaufen? Niemals! ).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beiliegend ein 120er Lüfter und ein Shroud, montiert wirkt das ganze gigantisch, was für ein Klotz O_o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aluprofile aus dem letzten Update hab ich heute in das Gehäuse eingebaut. Sie dienen als Halterung für die Rückwand aus Hartschaumplatte, auf der die Festplatten montiert werden. (bevor jemand merkt, dass das untere Profil schief ist: Wisst ihr eigentlich, wieviel Planung das erfordert, den Winkel genau zu bestimmen, der nötig ist, dass die Biegung, die der Hartschaum braucht, um am Radi vorbei zu passen, nicht auffällt? Tststs ) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man, wieviel Platz der Radi wegnimmt o_O



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückwand ist exakt so eingeplant, dass die Schläuche zum Radi dahinter verschwinden können, genau wie alle IDE-Flachbandkabel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier hab ich mal ein Stück grünes Plastik reingeklemmt, um zu zeigen dass es passt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wisst ihr noch, wo ich geschrieben hab, dass ich den Radi geschliffen, geflickt und adaptiert () habe? Diese drei Worte fassen vier Stunden Arbeit zusammen. Eine genaue Auflistung der Arbeitsschritte findet ihr in diesem Spoiler:


Spoiler




Radiator suchen
Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen, da der Zustand unter aller Sau ist (passiert, wenn man in der Bucht fischt) 
Fünf (!) Löcher entdeckt 
Festgestellt, dass die Anschlüsse ein G3/8" Gewinde benötigen 
Ragequit -> Baumarkt  Einkäufe:
Sprühlack Schwarz Seidenmatt
Schleifpapier
G 3/8" Rohrverschlusstopfen
G1/4" Gewindeschneider (18€!!)
Gaslötbrenner
Heißlot
Kupferblech
 
Back @ Home
Abgeschliffen
Löcher verlötet
Bohrlochfail in der Lüfteraufnahme zugelötet
Verschlussstopfen mit G1/4" Gewinden versehen
Modifizierte Verschlusstopfen mit Epoxy eingeklebt
Erneut abgeschliffen
Festgestellt, dass die Lüfterschraubengewinde kaputt sind  (auf beiden Seiten! Wie kann man nur!)
Ragequit -> Baumarkt #2, Einkäufe:
M4 Schrauben (30 mm)
M4 Gewindeschneider
3,5 mm Bohrer
 
Wieder zurück nach Hause
Löcher nachgebohrt
Gewinde geschnitten
Erneut abgeschliffen
Endlich: Lackiert!
Done! 




Und damit verabschiede ich mich für heute 

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian


----------



## Timmynator (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Xyrian schrieb:


> genau wie alle IDE-Flachbandkabel



 Was für Kabel? Dass die noch zu Hauf in meinem PC anno 2004 rumhängen, war mir klar, aber bei deinem Hardwareentwicklungsstand müssten die doch schon durch SATA ersetzt sein...

€dit: Ach so ja, zum Thema: find ick total knorke, dass du den Radi repariert und für deine Bedürfnisse angepasst hast. Aquatuning (als Versinnbildlichung des käuflich zu erwerbenden Bauteils) kann ja jeder


----------



## Xyrian (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Timmynator schrieb:


> Was für Kabel? Dass die noch zu Hauf in meinem PC anno 2004 rumhängen, war mir klar, aber bei deinem Hardwareentwicklungsstand müssten die doch schon durch SATA ersetzt sein...


Du sagst es, müssten...
Aber erstens hab ich den ganzen Kram geschenkt bekommen, und zweitens is der Geschwindigkeitsunterscheid wayne. Die Kabel sieht man am Ende sowieso nicht, also gibts keinen Grund da Geld zu investieren  Später vllt, wenn da ernsthafte HW rein kommt.

Gruß


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Also mir gefällt es sehr gut was du da treibst, die Schläuche hinter einer Abdeckung zu verlegen 
gefällt mir richtig gut, das du den Radi selber gelötet hast verdient ebenfalls großen Respekt, ich 
hoffe, das du alle Löcher gefunden hast. 
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin gutes Gelingen, das wird was richtig Feines, was du da baust.


----------



## Xyrian (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Da ich am Freitag drei Wochen in den Urlaub fahre, wird das hier vermutlich das letzte Update im Juli. Und obendrein ist es auch noch ein Theorie-Update...

*Update #14*​
Uuuuund zwar, nachdem der Herr Timmynator Bedenken wegen der IDE-Laufwerke geäußert hat, hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht, einen Backplate-Dummy aus PVC zu fertigen, damit ich das Kabelmanagement durchdenken kann. Aber zuerst, die angesprochene Theorie: 

Da ich, wie schon weiter vorne erwähnt, ein MSI P4N Diamond benutzen werde (der Entschluss steht, da is nicht dran zu rütteln ), wird der Mod an dieses angepasst. Zur Verdeutlichung der immensen Wichtigkeit dieses Unterfangens habe ich ein Bild des Mainboards mit Paint verschandelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonderes Augenmerk ist dabei auf die Position des ATX-4Pin und des NForce-5,1/4" Stromsteckers zu legen... Früher hatte ich die Kabel dafür immer quer über dem Board liegen, das will ich nie wieder so haben. 
Deshalb:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ist der Plan. Auf dem Foto fallen die Kabel weitaus mehr auf als in Wirklichkeit, aber meine Kamera ist einfach zu schlecht. Nochweniger wird zu sehen sein, wenn die Kabel mit MDPC-X Sleeve in Schwarz und Gelb versehen sind  Aber das kommt ganz zum Schluss.
Fällt euch btw was auf? Nein? Sehr gut, so wars geplant  Die Festplatten, die rechts bereits in ihrer endgültigen Position liegen, sind bereits verkabelt... Und man sieht NICHTS von den IDE-Kabeln, absolut garnichts  Genau so hab ich mir das gedacht gehabt. Die Finalversion des Mods wird natürlich schwarze ASUS-Kabel bekommen, und keine hässlichen grauen 

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich mir auch die Löcher für die Kabel im Mainboardtray markiert. Nicht besonders genau angezeichnet, aber das mach ich bevor ich die Löcher ausdremel. Das Loch für die MB-Backplate muss ich auch noch genauer ausfeilen... Was ein Stress 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last, but not least: Die Profilstücke, die die PLastikplatte in der Front auf Abstand halten. Gesägt, gebohrt und mit M4 Gewinden versehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lackiert wird am Ende, dan sieht man auch die Kratzer nichtmehr 

So, damit verabschiede ich mich mal wieder... Aber vorher bedanke ich mich erneut für die netten Comments! 

Xyrian


----------



## loop (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Ich finde deine Idee echt klasse! Und ich bin schon auf deine nächsten Fortschritte gespannt, denn es macht mir sehr viel Spaß hier mitzulesen, was neues geschieht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

endlich wieder was neues.


----------



## The Ian (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

also ist ja schon echt klasse, dass man bei den hdd´s die kabel nicht sieht, aber wie sieht das dann mit den stromkabeln aus? wie willste die ebenso flach hinbekommen? würde mich echt interessieren, da ich das dan auch bei mir aus platzgründen gut einsetzen könnte
zum radi... was soll der denn alles kühlen?


----------



## Xyrian (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



The Ian schrieb:


> also ist ja schon echt klasse, dass man bei den hdd´s die kabel nicht sieht, aber wie sieht das dann mit den stromkabeln aus? wie willste die ebenso flach hinbekommen? würde mich echt interessieren, da ich das dan auch bei mir aus platzgründen gut einsetzen könnte
> zum radi... was soll der denn alles kühlen?



Ich hab mir gewinkelte Stecker gebastelt. Ich stell gleich mal ein Mini-HowTo rein 

Hups, der Radi... Der bekommt einen weiteren 120er Slimradi zur Seite gestellt und kühlt dann einen Pentium D mit 160 Watt TDP, eine 7950 GT sowie North- und eventuell auch noch Southbridge.

Gruß

€dit: Mini-Howto: HDD-Winkelstecker

Man nehme: Einen Stecker mit Kabeln und allem, einen Cutter, eine Heißklebepistole sowie eine alte Festplatte.

Stecker:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst, die Kontakte auf der Seite, in die man biegen will, freischneiden, so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach den Stecker in die alte Festplatte stecken (der Teil ist wichtig, weil nach dem Biegen und Kleben der Stecker eventuell nicht mehr passt) und die Kontakte vorsichtig umbiegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach alles mit Heißkleber sorgfältig isolieren, dabei kann man auch etwas übertreiben  Macht nichts, kann man ja alles wieder wegschneiden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald der Kleber kalt ist, das Steckergehäuse abschneiden, damit es möglichst kurz ist. Kann man im Prinzip auch schon vor dem Kleben machen, aber die Kontakte sind sehr empfindlich, es ist besser diese nicht zu überstrapazieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Et voila: Winkelstecker Marke Eigenbau 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man sich ein wenig Mühe gibt, schaut das Ergebnis sogar ganz passabel aus. War bei mir nur nicht wichtig, man sieht eh nichts davon... Ich behaupte sowieso, Perfektionismus an nicht sichtbaren Stellen ist vergeudete Energie.


----------



## The Ian (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

schick...dachte erst du hättest ne elegantere lösung gefunden, aber so gehts auf alle fälle auch


----------



## Xyrian (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



The Ian schrieb:


> schick...dachte erst du hättest ne elegantere lösung gefunden, aber so gehts auf alle fälle auch




Naja, bei manchen NTs sind mittlerweile eh Winkelstecker dran, und es gibt auch Adapter... Aber wie gesagt, wenn man etwas Energie investiert siehts gut aus


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Sehr schöne Ideen mit den Kabeln, du hast die Probleme perfekt und effektiv gelöst.


----------



## Xyrian (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Liebe Community, es ist 23:26, während ich das hier tippe. Für uns PCGHXler normale Tageszeit (man stellt halt die Bildschirmhelligheit ein bisschen höher, damit man nicht aufstehen muss um Licht zu machen...), für den Normalbürger ist es bereits Schlafenszeit. Der Neumond bescheint NICHT die Gegend, und daher fällt es mir schwer, einen romantischen Vergleich zu finden, wenn ich aus dem Fenster blicke, da ich eben grade nichts blicke, da di ollle Brutzelfunzel mal wieder nicht scheint. Aber egal, die Zeit lässt sich nutzen für das allerletzte Update im Juli, in einer NICHT mondbeschienenen Sommernacht... Das Zirpen der Grillen wird untermalt vom sanften Brutzeln der Spiegeleier auf dem grade so nichtmehr glühenden Fentersims, das ist es wohl, was man Sommer nennt. Mein weiblicher Gegenpart befindet sich immer noch in der Fremde, was zu einer bedauernswerten Unterbeschäftigung meiner Person führt. Daher wird dieses Update wohle etwas... voluminöser, was den Textpart angeht. Nachdem alle sechs Katzen in Transportbuchsen verstaut wurden, vier Koffer, drei Sporttaschen, unzählige Stofftaschen, zwei Hunde, die besagten sechs Katzen, vier Chinchillas nebst Käfigen, Zwei deutlich zu erwachsene Personen, ein zehnjähriger Junge, der Autor dieses Textes sowie eine einsame Mandarine im Auto ihren Platz gefunden haben, gibt es für den bedauernswerten Verfasser überhaupt garnichts mehr zu tun. Um zu erfahren, was er tut, um diesem Mangel Abhilfe zu verschaffen, befolgt der werte Leser nun bitte folgende Checkliste, um das folgende in der richtigen Stimmung mitzuerleben.

Auf youtube müssen zunächst die Suchworte "Sephiroth Wolftribes" eingegeben sowie das entsprechende Video zur Sicherheit vorgebuffert werden.
Die Lebens(abschnitts)gefährtin wird verständigt, um an diesem Ereignis teilhaben zu können
Die Versorgung mit Getränken muss sichergestellt sein.
Das herunterlassen der Rolladen ist nicht nötig.
Die Zimmerbeleuchtung wird, falls aktiviert, deaktiviert.
Für ausreichende Sitzmöglichkeiten der anwesenden Personen muss gesorgt sein.
Die Helligkeit des Flachbildschirms wird von "8" auf "4" verringert.
Vor dem Weiterlesen wird das anfangs erwähnte Video gestartet.
Ich wünsche gute Unterhaltung.

Die Stoßdämpfer des alten VW Sharan knirschen leise, als die amximale Zuladung um etwa 50 kg überschritten wird. Ein junger Mann im zarten Alter von 18 Jahren klopft sich den Staub von den Händen und zieht ein veraltetes Mobiltelefon aus der Hosentasche hinten rechts. Die ausgefallene Straßenbeleuchtung verhindert nicht, dass der Schriftzug "No Messages" ins Auge des BEsitzers fällt. Mit einem Seufzen wendet sich der Langhaarige um und betritt die Einfahrt des Hauses Nr. 6. Ein drückendes Gefühl der Unterbeschäftigung macht sich in ihm breit, da das Zimmer bereits mehrfach aufgeräumt wurde, und somit keinerlei Ablenkung mehr möglich ist... Mit einem erneuten Seufzer lässt er sich auf sein Bett sacken. Etwas sticht in die Ferse seines Fußes, es ist ein Stück PVC in einem schönen Sonnengelb. Der Blick fällt an dem PVC vorbei auf ein billiges Computergehäuse. Ein zufälliger Betrachter würde nun sehen, wie sich die Mundwinkel des Casemodders langsam heben, der Gesichtsausdruck verändert sich von einem Lächeln zu einem Grinsen und weiter zu etwas, zu dessen Beschreibung das Wort "wahnsinnig" gebraucht werden müsste. Schon hat er die Wohnungstüre hinter sich geschlossen, die Kellertreppe lockt mit samtiger Dunkelheit, welche alsbald von einer defekten Neonröhre zurückgedrängt wird. Unter dem Knistern der Röhre bewegt sich der Modder durch das Treppenhaus, hin zu der dunkelsten Ecke des Kellerflurs. Der Schein der LED an seinem Vierfarbkugelschreiber offenart die Worte "HAuPtwasserhaHn hI nten lInks". Wie man hört, müssten die Scharniere der Türe dringend geölt werden... Zwischen den Füßen des jungen Mannes hindurch erkennt man einen winzigen raum voller Sägespäne und Computerteile. Die Türe schließt sich, und nach einer Weile der Stille ertönt das Geräusch einer Stichsäge, gefolgt von gellendem Gelächter. Unter der Türe quillt Rauch hervor, das Gelächter endet in einem bellendem Husten. Was geschah in dieser Nacht in diesem Kellerraum? Wir werden es wohl nie ganz erfahren. Nur eine Bilderserie von einer Kamera, die nur wenige Stunden danach aus einem radioaktiv strahlenden See geborgen wurde, lässt Rückschlüsse auf das Geschehen zu. Die folgenden Bilder zeige ich ihnen ohne jegliche Kommentare. Bilden Sie sich selbst eine Meinung vom Vorgefallenen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie geht es weiter? Was wird passieren? Kann ein Deltaschleifer das Problem lösen? Und vorallem, was ist mit mir los dass ich so einen Unfug schreibe? Das alles erfahren Sie in drei Wochen, nach der Sommerpause!

Gruß, ein übernächtigter
Xyrian

P.S.: Das ist mein Ernst, ich bin jetzt weg. Schöne Ferien an alle die welche haben!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Hübsch, hübsch, wirklich schöne Idee und iwe immer toll geschrieben x]

Aber ich würd nochmal die schwarzen Streifen sauber nachziehen


----------



## h_tobi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Dann wünsche ich dir einen schönen und erholsamen Urlaub. 

Sehr schöne Geschichte hast du da geschrieben, so wie es aussieht, bist du wirklich Urlaubsreif gewesen...
Die Platte ist dir schon sehr gut gelungen, schade, das die Lackierung Fransen hat, aber das kannst 
du ja nach dem Urlaub noch beheben.


----------



## 0Martin21 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

willst du das Teil nochmal Lackieren? weil leider ein paar stellen abgeplatzt sind? aber sonst schöne Idde!


----------



## feldspat (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Ein ewige-geiler Mod/Thread.
Habe gerade von Anfang bis Ende durchgelesen.
Finde die Idee und vor allem das Engagement beeindruckend (und das handwerkliche Geschick samt Mut).
Wenn ich doch nur auch ein bisschen mehr Ambitionen hätte...aber das steht auf einem anderen papier.

Fakt ist, das Teil schaut echt super aus und deine Radi-Reperatur hat mich beeindruckt.


Weiter so.
Ich abboniere auch mal.

Mfg
feldspat


----------



## Intelfan (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Sieht echt genial aus... Das ganze Projekt hat echt style  Wünsche dir einen schönen Urlaub  Fahre selber am Dienstag.. 3 Wochen fernab des Heimischen Arbeits- und Spieleplatzes...  aber wird mir bestimmt mal ganz gut tun ^^ Denn danach beginnt nach erfolgreichem Schulabschluss der Einstieg ins Arbeitsleben 

Gute Erholung und viel Spaß im Urlaub 

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## maxe (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Habt ihr jetzt schon Ferien??? -Assoziationskette falls "Ja" : fies, ungerecht, ****(to be continued) Kultusministerum (Wieso wird das auch nicht bundesweit geregelt?!),...   Wir dürfen erst in drei Wochen aufatmen. Naja die Bilder konnte ich leider noch nicht sehen aufgrund des Mangels an Zwischenspeicher auf dem iPod. Der Text hört sich aber schon mal spannend und vielversprechend  an. Freue mich schon darauf alles auf dem PC mit 32-mal so viel (genug) Arbeitsspeicher anzusehen.


----------



## Nixtreme (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Also die Idee mit der romanverdächtigen Schreibe + musikalisch- atmosphärischer Untermalung ist so ziemlich das coolste was ich in einem TB erlebt hab  Auch wenn's hier ein bissel zäh vorangeht (es hat halt nicht jeder soviel Zeit zum modden) ist's, wenn's denn mal updates gibt jedesmal umso schöner

BTW: ich finde die geplatzen Stellen im Lack eigentlich ganz stimmig, ich würd's so lassen


----------



## Xyrian (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dum die dum die duuu...


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

nette Lüfter, was hast du damit vor? schön Bunt? in schwarz und gelb?


----------



## Chrismettal (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Uv aktiv anmalen und dann mit stroboskopschwarzlicht beleuchten *_*
ich hab mich in die idee verliebt


----------



## The Ian (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

diese idee hatte ich auch schon, nur gestaltet sich die umsetzung als sehr schwer, da stroboskoblichter oftmals relativ groß und auch heiß werden und als ich damals geschaut hatte gab es sowas auch nicht


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

und wenn er UV-Ioden nimmt? gibts sowas? die dann in der Fequenz des Lüfters an und aus gehen? oder in dem Fall müßten die ja noch schneller sein, 7 mal schneller. wenn die Iodan das mit machen müßte das doch auch gehen? es müßte dann der Impuls der rausgeht, für die Umdrehungen mal 7 genommen werden, bei 1200U/min sind das schon über 8k Impulse pro min.
und dann kann man doch immer den Richtigen abpassen oder macht es sich einfach der der 1 zu 1 durch geht und die an und gleich wieder aus macht das das die Ioden so 0,01 sek. oder kürzer nur an sind.


----------



## Chrismettal (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

also ich hatte die idee das einfach in i einen tempo so kurz wie möglich einmal aufblinkt, von mir aus im sekundentakt einmal blinken so kurz das es gradeso zu sehen ist
also sieht man jede sekunde einmal die lüfterblätter "stehend" wie auf nem foto (wie mans von stroboskop halt kennt)
das sollte mit uv-dioden und nem relais machen lassen


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

eine Sekunde ist zu lang, min 25 mal pro sek mußt du schon.


----------



## GaAm3r (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Chrismettal schrieb:


> Uv aktiv anmalen und dann mit stroboskopschwarzlicht beleuchten *_*
> ich hab mich in die idee verliebt


Das mache ich mit 6 Lüftern


----------



## The Ian (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

na dann schreib doch mal wie du das technisch umgesetzt hast und mal wenn möglich mal n vid von


----------



## Chrismettal (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

wieso 25 mal pro sekunde, oke, stroboskop 
aber ich meinte generell das du in irgend einen zeitraum einmal kurz ein bild von dem lüfter siehst sozusagen, also einmal alle 5 sekunden währe auch intresannt xD du siehst nix im pc, aber alle 5 sekunden leuchten die lüfterblätter für ne 25tel sekunde als würden sie stehen

natürlich währe schneller intresannter, ich fände 2 mal in der sekunde ein geiles timing ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

geht ja auch, nur muß die Zeit in der das Licht an ist sehr kurz sein und zwar max. 1/25 sek. damit es geht.


----------



## Chrismettal (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

hab ich doch grad gesagt 

aber das soll nich das problem sein, es gibt sicher iwie ein relais das nur ne 25. sekunde strom durchlässt bzw noch kürzer


----------



## cid-baba (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

mit nem relais wird das schwierig, da das ja echte mechanische schalter sind, sind die dinger ootz langsam... - ein transistor ist für so ne schaltung besser geeignet


----------



## h_tobi (11. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie du die Trägheit aus der Geschichte raus bekommst, ich lass mich überraschen.


----------



## Xyrian (12. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Äh. Leute, das hier ist eigentlich als Aufbaudokumentation geplant gewesen und nicht als Laberthread.  
Entschuldigt, dass ichs gestern Abend nicht mehr geschafft hab ein Update zu bringen, aber heute Abend respektive spätestens Samstag Abend steht ein ultimates Monsterupdate oben, das versprech ich euch.  Tut mir leid, dass ich so langsam bin, aber es gibt auch noch viele andere wichtige Sachen, um die ich mich kümmern muss 

Gruß an alle
Xyrian


----------



## GaAm3r (12. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Äh. Leute, das hier ist eigentlich als Aufbaudokumentation geplant gewesen und nicht als Laberthread.
> Entschuldigt, dass ichs gestern Abend nicht mehr geschafft hab ein Update zu bringen, aber heute Abend respektive spätestens Samstag Abend steht ein ultimates Monsterupdate oben, das versprech ich euch.  Tut mir leid, dass ich so langsam bin, aber es gibt auch noch viele andere wichtige Sachen, um die ich mich kümmern muss
> 
> Gruß an alle
> Xyrian


Ist doch kein Problem


----------



## 0Martin21 (12. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Äh. Leute, das hier ist eigentlich als Aufbaudokumentation geplant gewesen und nicht als Laberthread.
> Entschuldigt, dass ichs gestern Abend nicht mehr geschafft hab ein Update zu bringen, aber heute Abend respektive spätestens Samstag Abend steht ein ultimates Monsterupdate oben, das versprech ich euch.  Tut mir leid, dass ich so langsam bin, aber es gibt auch noch viele andere wichtige Sachen, um die ich mich kümmern muss
> 
> Gruß an alle
> Xyrian




Wir sind ja nur gespannt was du jetzt feines machst.

Und das mit dem Strobo. geht, man kann das mit 50Hz, Ioden und ein wenig Elektronik hin bekommen, auch mit noch höheren Hz wegen den Umdrehungen der Lüfters ca.350hz benötigt wird.


----------



## Chrismettal (13. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Joa, soo gut kenn ich mich auf den gebiet nicht aus, entschuldigt mich 

ausserdem, Es tut mir leid das ich dies in einen Laberthread geändert habe


----------



## h_tobi (13. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

[WinkmitZaunpfahl]
Hehe, ein Update könnte schnell für Ablenkung sorgen.  
[/WinkmitZaunpfahl_off]


----------



## Xyrian (13. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> [WinkmitZaunpfahl]
> Hehe, ein Update könnte schnell für Ablenkung sorgen.
> [/WinkmitZaunpfahl_off]



Könnte es, könnte es... Aber im Moment wollen die Ferien noch für die Zweisamkeit genutzt sein  
Außerdem hab ich einen Fail hinter mir, und kann euch nur empfehlen, den Lack vom Aldi nicht zu kaufen 

Morgen Update! Versprochen!


----------



## GaAm3r (13. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Von Adli ?! 
20000 mal einen Roflcopter für xyrian 

Also echt Sprühlack von Aldi zu kaufen ist nicht inteligent


----------



## Xyrian (14. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Von Adli ?!
> 20000 mal einen Roflcopter für xyrian
> 
> Also echt Sprühlack von Aldi zu kaufen ist nicht inteligent



Hätte ja sein können, dass der für die kleineren Sachen reicht, wie Lüfterblenden und so 
Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer...


----------



## GaAm3r (14. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Wollte dich damit nicht beleidigen oder so 
Aber Aldi ist halt ein Diskounter xD


----------



## Xyrian (14. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

So, mir reichts... Ich mach keinen Finger mehr krumm, bis die gelben Leds, der WaKü-Sleeve sowie das Päckchen von MDPCX da sind 

*Update #16*​
So, ich hab mich mal dem Netzteil gewidmet... Zum Einsatz kommt eins meiner alten Levicom VisiblePower 450W, das hat bereits einen Celeron D 336 sowie ein Pärchen 8600GTS versorgt (mein erster selbstgebauter PC ), also schafft es auch einen Pentium D und eine 7950GT, da bin ich zuversichtlich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier haben wir das Schätzchen... Leider ist es in diesem Zustand (laute blaue Lüfter, Plexideckel, grüner "Sleeve") nicht zu gebrauchen, hier kommen also die Lüfter zum Einsatz, die ich lackiert habe. Leider sehen die bei aller Zuversicht bescheiden aus, was aber nichts ausmacht da man am Ende eh nichts mehr davon sieht 
Die Lüftergitter hab ich auch lackiert. Ich bin zwar kein Freund von Lüftergittern, aber im Netzteil bleiben die drin, es hat nämlich Gründe für deren Anwesenheit in Form von 220V~ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich eine PCI-E Karte zu versorgen habe, das NT aus AGP-Zeiten stammt und somit keinen PCIE-Stromstecker hat, musste dem Abhilfe geschaffen werden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wird doch nicht etwa...  Oh doch, der wird, und wie der wird! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht. Habs getestet  Mittlerweile hab ich auch die Lötstellen mit Schrumpfschlauch isoliert, keine Sorge 

So, vom NT weiter zu den Festplatten...
Ein Rest PLexi wurde kurzerhand mattiert und mit einer blauen LED versehen, um die Platten etwas hervorzuheben. Ich hab bewusst nur eine LED pro Platte benutzt, sonst wirds zu aufällig, das wär blöd. Vor allem, weil die sonstige Beleuchtung in Orange/Gelb gehalten wird (und etwas Rot!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Loch in die Platte, LED rein, und großzügig mit EPOXY verklebt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blöderweise komm ich mit 5 mm Plexi und 5 mm PVC auf 10 mm Dicke, und die Schrauben für die Festplatte sind lediglich... ZU KURZ!  Der Ärger ist nun, dass es sich bei PC-Schrauben um das exotische UNC 6-32er Gewinde handelt, und da gibts nur 6mm Schrauben für... Grmbl.
So, und wie löst ein Grobmotoriker dieses Problem nun? Hmmm... Panzertape? Nein, das sieht beknackt aus... Einfach festspaxen? Theoretisch möglich, aber der Akkuschrauber ist leer, und die Lösung muss sofort her! Also hab ich die Gewinde kurzerhand aufgebohrt und ein metrisches M4-Gewinde nachgeschnitten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kann ichs auch ordentlich verschrauben, und es hät auch. Beleuchtete Bilder gibts leider noch keine, denn die Beleuchtung muss erst mit Widerständen und Kippschaltern versehen werden, die ich im Moment noch nicht da habe.

Tja, ich hätte auch gerne noch ein Bild eines gelben Mainboardtrays gezeigt, den ich endlich fertig gefailt (hust) und *abschleifen gelassen hab*, da mein Bruder auch mal was machen wollte (eine Heidenarbeit, zum Glück bin ich Protestant ). Aber, der Billiglack hat alles ruiniert  Tja, wer billig kauft kauft zweimal, das bestätigt sich hier erneut. Hm, so hab ich wenigstens auch nächste Woche noch was zu tun, sonst wird mir ja noch langweilig... 

So, ich verabscheue mich, bis dann, auf wiederlesen

Xyrian
Keep Modding! 

€dit: Hier gibts jetzt ein Inhaltsverzeichnis! Yay!


----------



## Timmynator (14. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Muha, so ein altes Levicom hab ich auch noch rumfliegen. Was soll man sagen, schön blaues Licht macht es  Aber ansonsten...


----------



## h_tobi (14. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Sehr interessante Basteleien machst du da, beim PCIe Stecker aber eine Frage:
Hast du 4x Masse angeklemmt??
Normalerweise hat ein PCIe Stecker 3x 12V und 3x Masse.

Die Lösung mit der HDD finde ich auch genial, ich hätte die Schraubenlöcher lieber ein wenig 
aufgebohrt, das ist weniger riskant.
Ich hoffe, du hast nicht die Elektronik erwischt.


----------



## Xyrian (14. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Basteleien machst du da, beim PCIe Stecker aber eine Frage:
> Hast du 4x Masse angeklemmt??
> Normalerweise hat ein PCIe Stecker 3x 12V und 3x Masse.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon was ich tue ^^ Mein PCIE hat 2x 12V+, 2x 12v Grund und einen Pin 5V Grund, nur dass an dem Pin zwei Kabel dran sind. Das muss so sein, der kommt von dem Adapter, ausserdem funktionierts perfekt


----------



## h_tobi (14. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Ich hatte mich ja nur gewundert, da es bei meinem NT anders belegt war.
Wenn alles geht, ist es ja OK. Lieber einmal nachfragen, als später wundern....


----------



## The Ian (15. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

schöne arbeit...aber n adapter auf pcie wär für dich dann wirklich zu einfach gewesen oder?^^


----------



## Xyrian (15. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



The Ian schrieb:


> schöne arbeit...aber n adapter auf pcie wär für dich dann wirklich zu einfach gewesen oder?^^


Da war einer dran, das sieht man auf dem ersten Bild  Aber einen Adapter zu sleeven geht halt nur begrenzt.


----------



## The Ian (15. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

gut da hast natürlich recht...hatt ich nicht gesehen


----------



## rabit (15. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Sieht ja spannend aus.


----------



## Xyrian (22. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

So, es gibt ein bisschen was zu sagen. Und zwar:

Ich hab einen meiner Revoltec AirGuards lackiert, in einem schönen, zeitlosen Signalgelb. Dafür, dass die Lüfter nur 2,99€ kosten sind sie erstaunlich wertig, wenn ich das sagen darf. Auf 5V definitiv unhörbar, und auf 12V ein nicht groß störendes Luftrauschen. Solange es keine guten gelben 120er gibt, verwende ich diese.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann hab ich ein paar Kleinigkeiten bestellt, die sollten in den nächsten zwei Wochen auch bei mir ankommen... Folgendes:

*WaKü*-Sleeve, ich probiere mal den "Viablue Gewebeschlauch 5-17 mm black", diesen hier. Fünf Meter sollten reichen, denke ich...
Dann hab ich noch Inbusschrauben bestellt, um die Verkleidungen stilgerecht zu verschrauben. M4 Inbus mit Zylinderkopf und M3 Inbus mit Linsenkopf, so muss dass sein. Die normalen PC-Schrauben werden durch MDPC-X Ware ersetzt, aber die bestell ich zusammen mit dem Sleeve, das dauert noch bis ich den brauche.
Dann noch zwei Dutzend gelbe 5mm LEDs, um das Gehäuse gescheit auszuleuchten.
Desweiteren eine Serie Kippschalter, um die LEDs und die Lüfterarmada kontrollieren zu können, die Schalter werden dann die Front verschandeln, zumindest war das der Plan. Für die Front hab ich noch weitere Ideen, da mach ich mich die Tage dran.


Der Kühler, den ich für den hitzigen Nforce-4 Chip gebaut habe, funktioniert zwar einwandfrei, ist mir aber dennoch ein Dorn im Auge. Die Kanten allein schon  Nix, da greift der Perfektionist ein.

Vorher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nur Staub, die Kühlfläche wurde mit 1200er Papier 20 min naßgeschliffen, die reflektiert schon fast von allein, glatter wird das nicht mehr...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Oberseite ist noch nicht verschliffen, da ich die Schraublöcher grade noch mit Epoxy aufgefüllt habe, das hält besser als die Schrauben und sieht auch noch toller aus. Gehalten wird der Kühler von einem Streifen Kupferblech, den ich noch fertigen muss  Sobald das erledigt ist reiche ich Bilder nach.

Gruß an alle, ich kann garnicht oft genug sagen dass es mich freut dass ihr mein Projekt gut findet! 

Keep Modding! 
Xyrian


----------



## h_tobi (23. August 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Bis auf die schwarzen Schrauben fand ich den Kühler vorher auch schon sehr gut, jetzt wirkt er noch 
edler, die Lackierung vom Lüfter sieht auch sehr gut aus, nur weiter so...


----------



## Pikus (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Hey, ich wollt mal nachfragen, ob es hier noch wieter geht, oder ob du den Mod beendest? Wär schade drum


----------



## Xyrian (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*



Davin's Theorie schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollt mal nachfragen, ob es hier noch wieter geht, oder ob du den Mod beendest? Wär schade drum


Sicher gehts weiter. Nur renovieren wir hier grade, da kann ich nicht arbeiten... Nächste Woche kann ich vllt wieder was machen. 

Gruß


----------



## Pikus (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

 klasse


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Du könntest ja die Schrauben vom Kühler auch grün lackieren ^^


----------



## h_tobi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Dann viel Erfolg beim Renovieren, mein Arbeitszimmer wird auch gerade generalüberholt.
Freue mich schon auf dein nächstes Update.


----------



## Pikus (5. November 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Duuuu, Xyrian... die Woche ist schon um


----------



## Xyrian (5. November 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Lasst einem alten Mann doch etwas Zeit  Freundin und Schule haben ganz klar Vorrang vor der Renovierung, und wenn ich mit der fertig bin kann ich weitermachen. Nur Geduld, das Parkett ist bereits gewachst...

Gruß


----------



## Pikus (6. November 2010)

*AW: "Kernreaktor" für Casemod - 6.4.10 - Neuigkeiten*

Jaaay 
Lass dich nicht hetzen


----------

